# Milan - Napoli: 19 dicembre 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (11 Dicembre 2021)

Milan - Napoli, scontro al vertice e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 19 dicembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan - Napoli in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 20:45 di domenica 19 dicembre 2021

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Napoli, scontro al vertice e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 19 dicembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Napoli in tv?
> 
> ...


Partita da preghiera. Speriamo si infortuni (più di) qualcuno per loro, sennò sono cavoli amarissimi. Ci piallano.


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Napoli, scontro al vertice e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 19 dicembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Napoli in tv?
> 
> ...



Brutta brutta


----------



## Hellscream (11 Dicembre 2021)

Ecatombe scontatissima.


----------



## Walker (11 Dicembre 2021)

Adesso inizia la solfa delle previsioni catastrofiche.
Magari invece faremo una grande gara.
Spero di non sbagliarmi.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Napoli, scontro al vertice e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 19 dicembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Napoli in tv?
> 
> ...



Partita importante ma non decisiva.


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Dicembre 2021)

NON butterei un pari in ottica 4 posto. importante non farsi superare per tenere nella corsa immischiato anche il napoli, della juve non mi fido.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Prevedo uno schieramento iniziale in stile mio nipote di 4 anni che gioca a Football Manager, con Krunic e Diaz esterni, Saelemakers terzino e Messias centravanti.
Ovviamente giocherà titolare ancora Bakayoko che, dopo aver regalato altri gol agli avversari, uscirà a fine primo tempo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Dicembre 2021)

La cosa brutta probabilmente è che con il napoli non sbaglieremo.

Poi affrontiamo il sassuolo o la fiorentina e le prendiamo come un poppante.


----------



## Love (11 Dicembre 2021)

speriamo di recuperare leao e giroud...leao per noi è troppo importante...giroud per dare fiato ad ibra che non può giocare sempre.


----------



## Roger84 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Io sono sicuro invece che faremo una grande partita, in più con i recuperi di qualcuno la davanti (Leao in primis), dovremmo ricominciare a macinare un bel gioco offensivo.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro invece che faremo una grande partita, in più con i recuperi di qualcuno la davanti (Leao in primis), dovremmo ricominciare a macinare un bel gioco offensivo.


 Se ci fosse pure Rebic sarebbe meglio.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Napoli, scontro al vertice e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 19 dicembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Napoli in tv?
> 
> ...



Alla luce del KO del Napoli, sarà ancora più complicata.

Credo pareggiotto.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Alla luce del KO del Napoli, sarà ancora più complicata.
> 
> Credo pareggiotto.


Tutto comodo per Spiaze.


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Dicembre 2021)

il napoli andrà a finire che recupererà tutti a parte koulibali e osimehn.. noi invece forse giroud, che è quello che serve meno.. giocheremo ancora con krunic esterno


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2021)

*Designato Massa. Al VAR Di Paolo*


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Massa. Al VAR Di Paolo*



*Le probabili formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dalla GDS*


Paradossalmente Borini e Krunic hanno più senso in questa partita che non nella scorsa


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dalla GDS*


Romagnoli contro Ounas......auguri.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dalla GDS*


Quest'anno nei big match le prestazioni e i punti non sono mai mancate.. sono fiducioso! se poi non ci saranno punti, sarò sfiduciato solo se mancasse la prestazione e l'atteggiamento giusto.. perché il Napoli rimane una bella squadra/rosa, quindi si può anche perdere contro di loro (  speriamo di no)


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dalla GDS*


.


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2021)

è importantissimo vincerla !


----------



## Roger84 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Dobbiamo aggrapparci con le unghie e con i denti a queste 2 partite! E' importantissimo rimanere in scia alle mer*e per arrivare alla sosta; poi in teoria dovremmo recuperare praticamente tutti e ce la giocheremo....!


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dalla GDS*


.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2021)

*Le probabili formazioni dal CorSport*
*
MILAN: Maignan; Kalulu, Tomori, A. Romagnoli, T. Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Messias, B. Diaz, Saelemaekers; Ibrahimovic
*
*NAPOLI (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Di Lorenzo, Rrahmani, Juan Jesus, Mario Rui; Demme, Anguissa; Politano, Zielinski, Elmas; Mertens. *


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dal CorSport*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Kalulu, Tomori, A. Romagnoli, T. Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Messias, B. Diaz, Saelemaekers; Ibrahimovic*
> 
> *NAPOLI (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Di Lorenzo, Rrahmani, Juan Jesus, Mario Rui; Demme, Anguissa; Politano, Zielinski, Elmas; Mertens. *


non ci credo manco se lo vedo che pili lascia fuori krunic.. comunque la loro trequarti mi fa paura, per non parlare di mertens che ogni volta uccella romagnoli


----------



## kipstar (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dal CorSport*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Kalulu, Tomori, A. Romagnoli, T. Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Messias, B. Diaz, Saelemaekers; Ibrahimovic*
> 
> *NAPOLI (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Di Lorenzo, Rrahmani, Juan Jesus, Mario Rui; Demme, Anguissa; Politano, Zielinski, Elmas; Mertens. *


napoli in difficolta in difesa.
noi in arracco


----------



## Giofa (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dal CorSport*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Kalulu, Tomori, A. Romagnoli, T. Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Messias, B. Diaz, Saelemaekers; Ibrahimovic*
> 
> *NAPOLI (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Di Lorenzo, Rrahmani, Juan Jesus, Mario Rui; Demme, Anguissa; Politano, Zielinski, Elmas; Mertens. *


Ho letto già commenti catastrofici, il Napoli ha in difesa Rrahmani e Juan Jesus, fosse la nostra coppia di centrali cosa diremmo? Che siamo da serie b? 
Forza ragazzi, domenica dobbiamo vincere


----------



## R41D3N (18 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ho letto già commenti catastrofici, il Napoli ha in difesa Rrahmani e Juan Jesus, fosse la nostra coppia di centrali cosa diremmo? Che siamo da serie b?
> Forza ragazzi, domenica dobbiamo vincere


Anche la fiorentina aveva fuori quasi tutta la difesa, poi abbiamo visto come è andata a finire. Il Milan dell'ultimo mese è totalmente inaffidabile, una serie raccapricciante di errori da lega pro ci hanno condannato quasi sempre a risultati disastrosi ed alla fine a raccogliere pochissimi punti oltre che una caterva di gol. La squadra ha perso molte certezze ma era quasi inevitabile dopo l'incredibile serie di infortuni. Inutile girarci intorno, quest'anno siamo durati fino a novembre. Lo scudetto non è roba nostra e per quanto mi riguarda me ne sbatto di consolarmi con una posizione CL sopratutto se serve a fare una bella quanto inutile comparsata nei gironi.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dal CorSport*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Kalulu, Tomori, A. Romagnoli, T. Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Messias, B. Diaz, Saelemaekers; Ibrahimovic*
> 
> *NAPOLI (4-2-3-1): Ospina; Di Lorenzo, Rrahmani, Juan Jesus, Mario Rui; Demme, Anguissa; Politano, Zielinski, Elmas; Mertens. *


non credo proprio che lascerà fuori florenzi e krunic, figuriamoci....


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2021)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


----------



## Giofa (18 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Sarà davvero dura. Ma se vuoi arrivare davvero fino in fondo...


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## kipstar (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky con l'incognita Theo, che è più no che sì*


per me krunic e alexis insieme (con zlatan davanti..diverso se ci fosse rebic o leao) sarebbe un errore.
credo che possano giocare dal primo minuto messias e brahim insieme.


----------



## Gamma (18 Dicembre 2021)

Secondo me abbiamo finito la benzina.
È fisiologico, una squadra normale non corre quanto noi(a livello di intensità, non quantità di km percorsi), o comunque lo fa ma gestisce bene le rotazioni grazie ad una rosa ampia.

Noi volendo ce l'avremmo pure una rosa ampia(rispetto all'anno scorso sicuramente), ma gli infortuni di vario tipo non ci hanno permesso di fare queste benedette rotazioni.

Adesso siamo a secco di energie e non possiamo permetterci ricambi a sufficienza, è palese che manchi lucidità, è l'unica spiegazione che trovo per gli errori gravissimi in fase di impostazione(e di rifinitura).
In più ci sono i casi dei giocatori post covid che stanno rendendo al 40% delle loro potenzialità e si tratta di titolarissimi.

Molte cose stanno girando per il verso sbagliato, per buona parte a causa nostra, per riprenderci Pioli dovrà gestire la rosa in maniera impeccabile tra partite, allenamenti, riposo ecc., altrimenti per quest'anno non ne usciremo.


----------



## The P (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky con l'incognita Theo, che è più no che sì*


La sfiga degli infortunati c'è... ma quanta ce ne cerchiamo?
Kalulu e Messias in panchina sarebbe folle.

Inizia davvero a preoccuparmi Pioli. Ok gli infortunati, ma in campionato l'ultima partita bella è stata contro la Lazio. Non giochiamo bene, segnamo poco, subiamo tanto. E sopratutto.... ripetiamo gli stessi errori.

Speriamo non sia finita anche la benzina di Pioli, oltre a quella dei calciatori.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Roger84 (18 Dicembre 2021)

Anche Romagnoli con la febbre....sento puzza di Covid lontano 1km....spero fortemente che non sia così!


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione con Romagnoli e Theo un forte dubbio
> 
> Maignan, Florenzi, Tomori, Gabbia, Ballo-Touré, Kessie , Tonali, Messias, Diaz, Krunic Ibrahimovic. *


Cosi


admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione con Romagnoli e Theo un forte dubbio
> 
> Maignan, Florenzi, Tomori, Gabbia, Ballo-Touré, Kessie , Tonali, Messias, Diaz, Krunic Ibrahimovic. *


 
Cosi le chance sono davvero poche


----------



## Simo98 (18 Dicembre 2021)

Il Napoli è rimaneggiato, a differenza nostra ha fuori i giocatori chiave in ogni ruolo (Koulibaly Ruiz Osimhen e Insigne e Zielinski sarà mezzo ko), mentre noi in attacco e al centro della difesa


The P ha scritto:


> La sfiga degli infortunati c'è... ma quanta ce ne cerchiamo?
> Kalulu e Messias in panchina sarebbe folle.
> 
> Inizia davvero a preoccuparmi Pioli. Ok gli infortunati, *ma in campionato l'ultima partita bella è stata contro la Lazio*. Non giochiamo bene, segnamo poco, subiamo tanto. E sopratutto.... ripetiamo gli stessi errori.
> ...


Addirittura
Contro Roma e Atalanta abbiamo fatto partitoni, senza considerare le vittorie con le piccole senza troppi rischi
Il calo è iniziato con Verona e Bologna, con vittorie ma gol subiti banalmente


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2021)

*La probabile formazione con Romagnoli recuperato e quella del Napoli

MILAN: Maignan, Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré, Kessie , Tonali, Messias, Diaz, Krunic Ibrahimovic.

NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Rrahmani, Juan Jesus, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa; Politano, Zielinski, Elmas; Mertens. *


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Secondo me abbiamo finito la benzina.
> È fisiologico, una squadra normale non corre quanto noi(a livello di intensità, non quantità di km percorsi), o comunque lo fa ma gestisce bene le rotazioni grazie ad una rosa ampia.
> 
> Noi volendo ce l'avremmo pure una rosa ampia(rispetto all'anno scorso sicuramente), ma gli infortuni di vario tipo non ci hanno permesso di fare queste benedette rotazioni.
> ...


A secco di energie da Milan-Verona visto che è da quella partita che subiamo 2-3 gol a partita e mi sembra strano che la benzina finisca dopo 6-7 partite e poi si cala a picco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione con Romagnoli recuperato
> 
> Maignan, Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré, Kessie , Tonali, Messias, Diaz, Krunic Ibrahimovic.*



Non dico niente o andrei anche io oltre il codice penale


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione con Romagnoli recuperato
> 
> Maignan, Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré, Kessie , Tonali, Messias, Diaz, Krunic Ibrahimovic.*


Siamo messi male, pochissima qualità.


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cosi
> 
> 
> Cosi le chance sono davvero poche


Eh, vabbè tanto con questi non si vince dall' a.C.; mi stupirei del contrario


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione con Romagnoli recuperato
> 
> Maignan, Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré, Kessie , Tonali, Messias, Diaz, Krunic Ibrahimovic.*


Formazione immonda. Pioli, come visto ampiamente nelle ultime giornate, non ci sta capendo piu nulla.
In difesa siamo messi malissimo, ma anche Pioli ci mette del suo. Contro le freccie del Napoli vuole proporre la tartaruga Florenzi e il malcapitato Frode-Toure? Uno dei due é un problema, ma vabbe..che vuoi fare se sono fuori Theo e Calabria? Ma entrambi con Kalulu panchinato? Autolesionismo. L'effetto di Frode-Toure in una partita serie si é visto benissimo nel primo tempo contro l'Inter. Come giocare in 10 contro 12 sin dal inizio.

Sul ossessione Krunic ormai non ho piu parole da spendere. Giocatore che dev'essere allontanato da Pioli. Come De Sciglio con Allegri, certi allenatori hanno malattie.


----------



## Simo98 (18 Dicembre 2021)

Sono d'accordo con voi ma il disfattismo è alle stelle, calmatevi 
Guardate la formazione del Napoli e vedete bene quante assenze hanno loro, se fossimo noi a schierare la difesa Rrhamani e J.Jesus saremmo tutti spaventati di non andare nemmeno in EL


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con voi ma il disfattismo è alle stelle, calmatevi
> Guardate la formazione del Napoli e vedete bene quante assenze hanno loro, se fossimo noi a schierare la difesa Rrhamani e J.Jesus saremmo tutti spaventati di non andare nemmeno in EL


Concordo, ma contro l'Udinese Becao sembrava Stam e Beto Vieri. 
C'e bisogno di qualita per trarre vantaggio dalle emergenze in una squadra. Con Lozano e Elmas puoi puntare Florenzi, Frode-Toure e Romagnoli, un mismatch. Con Krunic e Salame (e il Diaz post-covid) non é che metti ansia a Rrhamani e JJ.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2021)

.


admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione con Romagnoli recuperato
> 
> Maignan, Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré, Kessie , Tonali, Messias, Diaz, Krunic Ibrahimovic.*


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Dicembre 2021)

Sembrerà una stupidata, ma domani se non riusciremo a vincere dobbiamo stare attentissimi a non perdere. Andare a 10 punti rispetto a juve e roma rispetto a 9 può fare la differenza a fine stagione. Quindi va giocata una gara mentalmente "matura", non farsi prendere dagli isterismi al 80' buttandosi tutti in avanti se siamo 0-0 perché "siamo a -4 dall'inter se pareggi o perdi è uguale"


----------



## Tobi (18 Dicembre 2021)

Passo anche questa, Ballo Toure Krunic Romagnoli, non spreco cosi 90 minuti della mia vita


----------



## sion (18 Dicembre 2021)

Invedibile onestamente, c'è gente che non può circolare sui campi professionistici e noi li mettiamo ogni partita


----------



## pazzomania (18 Dicembre 2021)

Ma domani gioca Theo dai.

Gioco meglio io ubriaco di bingo bongo ballo turè.

Theo per non esserci domani deve come minimo essere intubato in terapia intensiva.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione con Romagnoli recuperato
> 
> Maignan, Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré, Kessie , Tonali, Messias, Diaz, Krunic Ibrahimovic.*



se vinciamo è un miracolo, mi andrebbe bene anche un pareggio


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione con Romagnoli recuperato e quella del Napoli
> 
> MILAN: Maignan, Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré, Kessie , Tonali, Messias, Diaz, Krunic Ibrahimovic.
> 
> NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Rrahmani, Juan Jesus, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa; Politano, Zielinski, Elmas; Mertens. *


.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione con Romagnoli recuperato e quella del Napoli
> 
> MILAN: Maignan, Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré, Kessie , Tonali, Messias, Diaz, Krunic Ibrahimovic.
> 
> NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Rrahmani, Juan Jesus, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa; Politano, Zielinski, Elmas; Mertens. *



Krunic alla fine risulterà il recordman di presenze.

Poi teniamo a marcire in panca Kalulu.

E soprattutto Gabbia, mi raccomando. Una partita ogni sei mesi è anche troppo, poi entra e al primo errore lo vorremmo impiccato. In questo modo cresce, sicuro. Poi Tomori è contentissimo di avere Romagnoli al fianco, un vero compagno di reparto ideale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma domani gioca Theo dai.
> 
> Gioco meglio io ubriaco di bingo bongo ballo turè.
> 
> *Theo per non esserci domani deve come minimo essere intubato in terapia intensiva.*



Calma calma calma,mancano ancora 22 ore,può succedere anche quello.
Tanto ormai..


----------



## Tobi (18 Dicembre 2021)

Florenzo Krunic Billo Ballo e Romagnoli, 4 pipponi tutti allegramente titolari.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2021)

.


admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione con Romagnoli recuperato e quella del Napoli
> 
> MILAN: Maignan, Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré, Kessie , Tonali, Messias, Diaz, Krunic Ibrahimovic.
> 
> NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Rrahmani, Juan Jesus, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa; Politano, Zielinski, Elmas; Mertens. *


----------



## uolfetto (19 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se vinciamo è un miracolo, mi andrebbe bene anche un pareggio


Io spero di raccattare punti con il Napoli visto che al momento la successiva partita contro l'Empoli la ritengo più ostica.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Dura, durissima. Ma bisogna vincere.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


Politano e Mertens sono due sentenze contro di noi. I Berardi al sapore di sfogliatella, ecco.


----------



## Mika (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dura, durissima. Ma bisogna vincere.


Purtroppo si, se avessimo vinto contro la Fiorentina, Sassuolo e Udinese ci potevamo permettere anche un pareggio ma dobbiamo vincere per forza per mantenere la posizione CL o la classifica si accorcerà troppo. Sperando poi di vincere ad Empoli e non di non perdere nessuno durante le vacanze di Natale. Poi arriva gennaio e spero qualche rinforzo. soprattutto in difesa e attacco.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


Con ballo e florenzi in difesa pagheremo la solita tassa.
Se poi in mezzo ci gioca pure romagnoli.....


----------



## The P (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


Che schifo ragazzi......

Anche quando sembra arrivare dopo un decennio la stagione in cui possiamo tornare a gioire, diventa tutto un circo.

Anche quest'anno chiudiamo il girone di andata con più infortuni, più covid, più influenze, senza mai schierare la stessa formazione per due partite consecutive, senza mai schierare la formazione tipo.

Circo Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Che schifo ragazzi......
> 
> Anche quando sembra arrivare dopo un decennio la stagione in cui possiamo tornare a gioire, diventa tutto un circo.
> 
> ...


Ormai ogni partita giochiamo contro gli avversari, un ambiente ostile e pure l'emergenza.
Poi però ti senti dire che è normale e capita a tutti.... e vabbè...

Chiudo con una considerazione : se l'inter nelle rare occasioni in cui si trova a gestire emergenze butta nella mischia un d'ambrosio anzichè un ballo tourè sarà merito loro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Dicembre 2021)

*I convocati:

PORTIERI*
Maignan, Mirante, Tătărușanu.

*DIFENSORI*
Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Hernández, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Tomori.

*CENTROCAMPISTI*
Bakayoko, Bennacer, Castillejo, Díaz, Kessie, Krunić, Messias, Saelemaekers, Tonali.

*ATTACCANTI*
Giroud, Ibrahimović, Maldini.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Speriamo di ritrovare un giusto equilibrio difensivo.
Nelle ultime partite abbiamo incassato una valanga di goal,che si diano una svegliata,tutti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Speriamo di ritrovare un giusto equilibrio difensivo.
> Nelle ultime partite abbiamo incassato una valanga di goal,che si diano una svegliata,tutti.


Con Ballo-Toure e Krunic a sinistra partiamo sul 0-2 ed una fascia totalmente morta in fase di possesso. 
Due giocatori che non sanno stoppare un pallone sulla stessa fascia. Ci sara da ridere (o meglio: bestemmiare di brutto).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Con Ballo-Toure e Krunic a sinistra partiamo sul 0-2 ed una fascia totalmente morta in fase di possesso.
> Due giocatori che non sanno stoppare un pallone sulla stessa fascia. Ci sara da ridere (o meglio: bestemmiare di brutto).



Confido in santo Tomori e santo Maignan,perchè se penso al resto della formazione mi verrebbe solo da incassarmi  
Certo che in attacco siamo veramente poca roba.
Ci vorrebbe un guizzo iniziale tipo la Roma di ieri che è passata in vantaggio grazie alla chiappa miracolosa.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Speriamo di ritrovare un giusto equilibrio difensivo.
> Nelle ultime partite abbiamo incassato una valanga di goal,che si diano una svegliata,tutti.


Gol presi per sufficienza e soprattutto perché la difesa veniva presa infilata senza nessuna copertura dei centrocampisti.


----------



## folletto (19 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai ogni partita giochiamo contro gli avversari, un ambiente ostile e pure l'emergenza.
> Poi però ti senti dire che è normale e capita a tutti.... e vabbè...
> 
> Chiudo con una considerazione : se l'inter nelle rare occasioni in cui si trova a gestire emergenze butta nella mischia un d'ambrosio anzichè un ballo tourè sarà merito loro.



Ecco, è questo il punto. Piangiamo per gli infortuni e ci può stare ma quando il primo cambio di Theo (che già di suo oggi è una mezza disgrazia) è Ballo........non ci siamo, troppi buchi nella rosa, troppi giocatori cronicamente rotti e qualcuno inadeguato proprio. Non possiamo ancora puntare in alto, di strada da fare ce n'è ancora parecchia. La squadra quando schiera le prime linee e gira al massimo non teme nessuno in serie A ma quando è in difficoltà non è in grado di competere abbassando i ritmi.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ecco, è questo il punto. Piangiamo per gli infortuni e ci può stare ma quando il primo cambio di Theo (che già di suo oggi è una mezza disgrazia) è Ballo........non ci siamo, troppi buchi nella rosa, troppi giocatori cronicamente rotti e qualcuno inadeguato proprio. Non possiamo ancora puntare in alto, di strada da fare ce n'è ancora parecchia. La squadra quando schiera le prime linee e gira al massimo non teme nessuno in serie A ma quando è in difficoltà non è in grado di competere abbassando i ritmi.


Magari ballo diventerà affidabile a addirittura forte, mica lo escludo a priori, ma ce n'è lavoro da fare eh....
Quando prendi i giocatori acerbi è anche logico.
Discorso simile per kalulu, saele a suo tempo ecc ecc ecc.

Almeno ci andasse bene coi vecchi, macchè.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Che senso ha convocare theo e lasciarlo in panchina? se sta been lo fai giocare subito, se stai male di certo non ha senso metterlo al 45'.. comunque a me fan paura mertens che solitamente contro romagnoli fa quello che vuole e politano.. nel secondo tempo vorrei vedere ad un certo punto un 442 con messias e saele larghi e giroud ibra


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Che senso ha convocare theo e lasciarlo in panchina? se sta been lo fai giocare subito, se stai male di certo non ha senso metterlo al 45'.. comunque a me fan paura mertens che solitamente contro romagnoli fa quello che vuole e politano.. nel secondo tempo vorrei vedere ad un certo punto un 442 con messias e saele larghi e giroud ibra



Certo ne faremo di cose con ibra e giroud entrambi in campo
Un lento 40enne e un lento 35enne appena rientrato dall'infortunio...
Hai per caso giocato il segno 2 per stasera ?


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> .



Ma quando cavolo torna Calabria? Con lui il Milan è tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


Troppi bidoni tutti insieme, speriamo almeno ci sia messias come dice la gazza, altrimenti siamo davvero nulli


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



solita formazione da assassino che ultimamente si diverte a mettere mister guardiola.
partita da tripla


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Bhà, on so


admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



sarà dura, sinceramente abbiamo fuori troppa gente e abbiamo troppi bidoni in campo contemporaneamente. Spero in un miracolo del Messias


----------



## cris (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


Ancora con krunic……..


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solita formazione da assassino che ultimamente si diverte a mettere mister guardiola.
> partita da tripla



Stavolta no dai, chi doveva mettere?

Anche se non ti piace Romagnoli tra lui e Gabbia è stesso, idem Florenzi e Kalulu, idem Saele e Messi du brasil

I migliori son tutti dentro


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


Maledetto Theo, lo sto odiando quest'anno. E' un rottame.

Alla fine 5 giocatori su 10 schierati sono riserve o riserve delle riserve. Va molto meglio al Napoli


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

*Le formazioni aggiornate*

*Milan (4-2-3-1): 16 Maignan; 25 Florenzi, 23 Tomori, 13 Romagnoli, Toure; 8 Tonali, 79 Kessie; 30 Messias, 10 Diaz, 33 Krunic; 11 Ibrahimovic*

*Napoli (4-2-3-1): 25 Ospina; 2 Malcuit, 13 Rrahmani, 5 Juan Jesus, 22 Di Lorenzo; 4 Demme, 99 Anguissa; 21 Politano, 20 Zielinski, 7Elmas; 14 Mertens*


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Dicembre 2021)

Madonna ancora Florenzi??


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

.


admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni aggiornate*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): 16 Maignan; 25 Florenzi, 23 Tomori, 13 Romagnoli, Toure; 8 Tonali, 79 Kessie; 30 Messias, 10 Diaz, 33 Krunic; 11 Ibrahimovic*
> 
> *Napoli (4-2-3-1): 25 Ospina; 2 Malcuit, 13 Rrahmani, 5 Juan Jesus, 22 Di Lorenzo; 4 Demme, 99 Anguissa; 21 Politano, 20 Zielinski, 7Elmas; 14 Mertens*


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Dicembre 2021)

Con Theo out (e personalmente sono contento visto le ultime prestazioni imbarazzanti) la partita sarà come dopo il vantaggio nostro contro il Sassuolo e buona parte di Udinese Milan: possesso palla sterile, appoggio Romagnoli-Tonali, terzino che la da a Romagnoli che spazza, retropassaggi a Maignan....


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni aggiornate*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): 16 Maignan; 25 Florenzi, 23 Tomori, 13 Romagnoli, Toure; 8 Tonali, 79 Kessie; 30 Messias, 10 Diaz, 33 Krunic; 11 Ibrahimovic*
> 
> *Napoli (4-2-3-1): 25 Ospina; 2 Malcuit, 13 Rrahmani, 5 Juan Jesus, 22 Di Lorenzo; 4 Demme, 99 Anguissa; 21 Politano, 20 Zielinski, 7Elmas; 14 Mertens*


Mi aspetto un Bakayoko titolare a pochi minuti prima dell'inizio...krunic-billo-saele-romagnoli....uno squadrone praticamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stavolta no dai, chi doveva mettere?
> 
> Anche se non ti piace Romagnoli tra lui e Gabbia è stesso, idem Florenzi e Kalulu, idem Saele e Messi du brasil
> 
> I migliori son tutti dentro


eh si tra florenzi e kalulu o krunic e saele proprio uguale!
in particolare florenzi kalulu.
che poi kalulu potrebbe benissimo fare il centrale..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


Speriamo che oggi sia il solo Hernandez a mancare, manca ancora molto all'inizio della partita.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni aggiornate*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): 16 Maignan; 25 Florenzi, 23 Tomori, 13 Romagnoli, Toure; 8 Tonali, 79 Kessie; 30 Messias, 10 Diaz, 33 Krunic; 11 Ibrahimovic*
> 
> *Napoli (4-2-3-1): 25 Ospina; 2 Malcuit, 13 Rrahmani, 5 Juan Jesus, 22 Di Lorenzo; 4 Demme, 99 Anguissa; 21 Politano, 20 Zielinski, 7Elmas; 14 Mertens*


forza ragazzi !!


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Stasera difficilmente si giocherà c'è una nebbia.......


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni aggiornate*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): 16 Maignan; 25 Florenzi, 23 Tomori, 13 Romagnoli, Toure; 8 Tonali, 79 Kessie; 30 Messias, 10 Diaz, 33 Krunic; 11 Ibrahimovic*
> 
> *Napoli (4-2-3-1): 25 Ospina; 2 Malcuit, 13 Rrahmani, 5 Juan Jesus, 22 Di Lorenzo; 4 Demme, 99 Anguissa; 21 Politano, 20 Zielinski, 7Elmas; 14 Mertens*


Due formazioni talmente rimaneggiate da non capire i valori in campo.

Partita da tripla.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Due formazioni talmente rimaneggiate da non capire i valori in campo.
> 
> Partita da tripla.


Partita del 118.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

La cosa che mi più fa incassare e che il Napoli,ancora una volta,avrà l'opportunità di allungare la sua striscia positiva a S.Siro.

Rendiamoci conto che siamo dal 2014 che in casa nostra non riusciamo a battere i partenopei.
Oh,dal 2014,mica da ieri pomeriggio!

Sarà arrivato il momento di porre fine a questo "record" napoletano ?


----------



## Dexter (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni aggiornate*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): 16 Maignan; 25 Florenzi, 23 Tomori, 13 Romagnoli, Toure; 8 Tonali, 79 Kessie; 30 Messias, 10 Diaz, 33 Krunic; 11 Ibrahimovic*
> 
> *Napoli (4-2-3-1): 25 Ospina; 2 Malcuit, 13 Rrahmani, 5 Juan Jesus, 22 Di Lorenzo; 4 Demme, 99 Anguissa; 21 Politano, 20 Zielinski, 7Elmas; 14 Mertens*


Mancano Insigne ed Oshimen ma il loro attacco é comunque molto forte. Anche perché Spalletti non ha certo paura di schierare 4 mezze punte davanti, al contrario di Pioli che si ostina con Krunic MEDIANO esterno d attacco per "l equilibrio". Speriamo bene.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Io non posso vedere centrocampisti centrali schierati come esterni d’attacco, ma manco i Saele… in attacco ci vogliono esterni d’attacco.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni aggiornate*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): 16 Maignan; 25 Florenzi, 23 Tomori, 13 Romagnoli, Toure; 8 Tonali, 79 Kessie; 30 Messias, 10 Diaz, 33 Krunic; 11 Ibrahimovic*
> 
> *Napoli (4-2-3-1): 25 Ospina; 2 Malcuit, 13 Rrahmani, 5 Juan Jesus, 22 Di Lorenzo; 4 Demme, 99 Anguissa; 21 Politano, 20 Zielinski, 7Elmas; 14 Mertens*


.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Dicembre 2021)

Più che per la partita in sé sono in tensione per lo scontro di proporzioni bibliche che si prospetta: Messias vs Jesus


----------



## Butcher (19 Dicembre 2021)

Risultato scontato.
Non credo la guarderò.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni aggiornate*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): 16 Maignan; 25 Florenzi, 23 Tomori, 13 Romagnoli, Toure; 8 Tonali, 79 Kessie; 30 Messias, 10 Diaz, 33 Krunic; 11 Ibrahimovic*
> 
> *Napoli (4-2-3-1): 25 Ospina; 2 Malcuit, 13 Rrahmani, 5 Juan Jesus, 22 Di Lorenzo; 4 Demme, 99 Anguissa; 21 Politano, 20 Zielinski, 7Elmas; 14 Mertens*


Certo che Pioli é un genio.
Ha tre esterni difensivi a disposizione (escludendo Theo)...e lascia in panchina il migliore.
Non so cosa abbia contro Kalulu, ma il francese in questa stagione non si é mai abbassato sul livello di Frode-Toure e fatico a trovare partite - trasferta a Porto a parte - dove ha fatto cosi poco come Florenzi. 
Il Guardiola italiano non ci sta capendo piu nulla.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni aggiornate*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): 16 Maignan; 25 Florenzi, 23 Tomori, 13 Romagnoli, Toure; 8 Tonali, 79 Kessie; 30 Messias, 10 Diaz, 33 Krunic; 11 Ibrahimovic*
> 
> *Napoli (4-2-3-1): 25 Ospina; 2 Malcuit, 13 Rrahmani, 5 Juan Jesus, 22 Di Lorenzo; 4 Demme, 99 Anguissa; 21 Politano, 20 Zielinski, 7Elmas; 14 Mertens*


Florenzi-Ballo Touré è una coppia di terzini da bassa serie B. Kalulu è Cafu, a confronto.
Bene Messias, ma Krunic e Diaz sono il non plus ultra dell'inconsistenza.
Incredibile giocarsi certe partite con simili formazioni.

Mi auguro di no, ma questa partita la perderemo e probabilmente la perderemo malamente.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

*UFFICIALI*

*MILAN: Maignan; Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré; Kessie, Tonali; Messias, Brahim Diaz, Krunic; Ibrahimovic *

*NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Juan Jesus, Rrahmani, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa, Zielinski; Elmas, Lozano, Petagna*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré; Kessie, Tonali; Messias, Brahim Diaz, Krunic; Ibrahimovic *
> 
> *NAPOLI: in attesa*



Alla fine si è intestardito anche stavolta...
L'equilibratore perennemente in campo pur di non mettere il terzetto con Saele.

Poi Florenzi....

Ragazzi,tra Florenzi,Billi Ballo,Romagnoli,krunic,ci sarà da divertirsi sicuramente .
Toccherà stare in apnea ad ogni azione napoletana-


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré; Kessie, Tonali; Messias, Brahim Diaz, Krunic; Ibrahimovic *
> 
> *NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Juan Jesus, Rrahmani, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa, Zielinski; Elmas, Lozano, Petagna*



Lo dico subito: attenzione a quel cesso di Pignatone


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré; Kessie, Tonali; Messias, Brahim Diaz, Krunic; Ibrahimovic *
> 
> *NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Juan Jesus, Rrahmani, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa, Zielinski; Elmas, Lozano, Petagna*


.


----------



## princeps (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> .


in panchina hanno Mertens, Ounas e Politano, da noi questi 3 sarebbero titolari stasera


----------



## Simo98 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré; Kessie, Tonali; Messias, Brahim Diaz, Krunic; Ibrahimovic *
> 
> *NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Juan Jesus, Rrahmani, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa, Zielinski; Elmas, Lozano, Petagna*


Mamma mia Florenzi-Tourè e Rrhaman-J.Jesus-Malcuit sono difese da metà classifica 
Vedremo chi delle due si prenderà l'imbarcata


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma esiste qualche giornalista con le 00 che faccia questa domanda a Pioli : "ma che t'ha fatto Kalulu?"


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma esiste qualche giornalista con le 00 che faccia questa domanda a Pioli : "ma che t'ha fatto Kalulu?"


E perche deve giocare sempre e comunque Krunic nel trio d'attacco?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> E perche deve giocare sempre e comunque Krunic nel trio d'attacco?



Quello ormai lo sappiamo,krunic è l'amante di Pinolo.
Ma Florenzi ?

Oggi la nostra difesa è veramente imbarazzante,come dice admin riusciremo anche a far segnare Petagna.
Dobbiamo sperare in Tomori e Maignan livello God per uscirne vivi.


----------



## Solo (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré; Kessie, Tonali; Messias, Brahim Diaz, Krunic; Ibrahimovic *
> 
> *NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Juan Jesus, Rrahmani, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa, Zielinski; Elmas, Lozano, Petagna*


Ancora 'sto Florenzi...


----------



## LukeLike (19 Dicembre 2021)

Attenzione, questo messaggio contiene spoiler sulla partita:
-Krunic sulla trequarti non creerà nulla, no gol, no assist, no dribbling, no occasioni create, no movimenti.
-Politano violenterà Tourè che concederà almeno un paio di rigori.
-Al 60' esce Tonali. Perché Tonali dopo massimo un'ora di partita deve uscire, pure se Kessiè sta facendo pietà. 
-Romagnoli soffrirà la fisicità di Petagna, come quella di Lukaku, come quella di Dzeko e di qualsiasi centravanti con un minimo di stazza fisica.
-All'intervallo un paio di cambi di Pioli che si renderà conto soltanto dopo 45' di aver cannato la formazione iniziale. Entrerà Saelemaekers, ma misteriosamente Krunic resterà in campo ed a fargli spazio sarà uno tra Diaz e Messias, perché non si possono avere contemporaneamente in campo 2-3 giocatori che saltano l'uomo. 
-Counting sui lanci sballati nel vuoto di Florenzi.
-Kessiè tratterrà una palla che ci costerà una ripartenza sanguinosa degli avversari.

Non so se dimentico qualcosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mancano Insigne ed Oshimen ma il loro attacco é comunque molto forte. Anche perché Spalletti non ha certo paura di schierare 4 mezze punte davanti, al contrario di Pioli che si ostina con Krunic MEDIANO esterno d attacco per "l equilibrio". Speriamo bene.


Krunic che copre ballo fa parecchio ridere eh.
La fascia della paura.


----------



## Gamma (19 Dicembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Attenzione, questo messaggio contiene spoiler sulla partita:
> -Krunic sulla trequarti non creerà nulla, no gol, no assist, no dribbling, no occasioni create, no movimenti.
> -Politano violenterà Tourè che concederà almeno un paio di rigori.
> -Al 60' esce Tonali. Perché Tonali dopo massimo un'ora di partita deve uscire, pure se Kessiè sta facendo pietà.
> ...



Non posso contestare nulla.

Forse l'unica cosa è che Krunic ultimamente qualche tiro lo fa, anche qualche passaggio interessante, quindi toglierei solo il primo punto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Zero speranze. Spalletti ce la incarterà


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Krunic che copre ballo fa parecchio ridere eh.
> *La fascia della paura.*



Fino ad una stagione fa la fascia della paura è spettata di gran lunga alla coppia Castillejo-Saelemeker (schierato terzino).
Terzino per dare grande spinta e continui cross assieme a Castillejo.....................solito esperimento fallimentare del pinolo.

Pensavo che peggio di così non si poteva fare,e invece......
Oggi il nostro Pinolo si inventa l'accoppiata Billy Ballo- krunic


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré; Kessie, Tonali; Messias, Brahim Diaz, Krunic; Ibrahimovic *
> 
> *NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Juan Jesus, Rrahmani, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa, Zielinski; Elmas, Lozano, Petagna*




Florenzi, Romagnoli e Billo Ballo: ho già capito come finirà. Speriamo di segnare almeno due reti, perché almeno un gol, more solito, ce lo faremo da soli. E vista la "banda sciagura" messa in difesa sarebbe già tanto fermarsi a uno.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Dicembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Attenzione, questo messaggio contiene spoiler sulla partita:
> -Krunic sulla trequarti non creerà nulla, no gol, no assist, no dribbling, no occasioni create, no movimenti.
> -Politano violenterà Tourè che concederà almeno un paio di rigori.
> -Al 60' esce Tonali. Perché Tonali dopo massimo un'ora di partita deve uscire, pure se Kessiè sta facendo pietà.
> ...


Scusate ho dimenticato di aggiungere che dopo 5 minuti ad Ibra avranno già fischiato 18 fuorigioco.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Attenzione, questo messaggio contiene spoiler sulla partita:
> -Krunic sulla trequarti non creerà nulla, no gol, no assist, no dribbling, no occasioni create, no movimenti.
> -Politano violenterà Tourè che concederà almeno un paio di rigori.
> -Al 60' esce Tonali. Perché Tonali dopo massimo un'ora di partita deve uscire, pure se Kessiè sta facendo pietà.
> ...


Aggiunge due punti:
- Giropalla sterilissimo perche in campo c'e pochissima qualita, sopratutto a sinistra ci sara una zona morta con la prodigiosa coppia di cessi Frode-Toure e Krunic. Il loro primo nemico? Il pallone.
- Ibra che finisce in fuorigioco minimo cinque volte e sara sempre piu frustrato col passare dei minuti

Difficile prevedere come segnare il Napoli. Rigore su follie di Frode-Toure? Palla persa di Kessié o Krunic? Romagnoli che presse alto e si va fregare come al solito? Oggi ci sono diverse opzioni.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Aggiunge due punti:
> - Giropalla sterilissimo perche in campo c'e pochissima qualita, sopratutto a sinistra ci sara una zona morta con la prodigiosa coppia di cessi Frode-Toure e Krunic. Il loro primo nemico? Il pallone.
> - Ibra che finisce in fuorigioco minimo cinque volte e sara sempre piu frustrato col passare dei minuti
> 
> Difficile prevedere come segnare il Napoli. Rigore su follie di Frode-Toure? Palla persa di Kessié o Krunic? Romagnoli che presse alto e si va fregare come al solito? Oggi ci sono diverse opzioni.


Lozano che punta Romagnoli.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré; Kessie, Tonali; Messias, Brahim Diaz, Krunic; Ibrahimovic *
> 
> *NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Juan Jesus, Rrahmani, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa, Zielinski; Elmas, Lozano, Petagna*


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Spero che qualcuno dello staff rossonero giri tutti questi messaggi ai giocatori 

Chissà,magari per una volta nella vita i nostri cesselli a pedali sforneranno la prestazione della vita (come spesso accade a tutti i nostri avversari,che solitamewnte contro di noi mettono a segno i vari eurogoal)

Ora voglio una doppietta di Billy Ballo e un goal di Florenzi.
Possibilmente non nella nostra porta.


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Dicembre 2021)

Incontrassimo il vero Napoli con sta formazione ne prendevamo 4. Ma con tutte le assenze che hanno potremmo riuscire comunque a giocarcela e a vincere. Noi siamo messi male eh, intendiamoci, ma anche loro schierano Juan Jesus-Rahmani in difesa e hanno centravanti Petagna..


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Aggiunge due punti:
> - Giropalla sterilissimo perche in campo c'e pochissima qualita, sopratutto a sinistra ci sara una zona morta con la prodigiosa coppia di cessi Frode-Toure e Krunic*. Il loro primo nemico? Il pallone.*
> - Ibra che finisce in fuorigioco minimo cinque volte e sara sempre piu frustrato col passare dei minuti
> 
> Difficile prevedere come segnare il Napoli. Rigore su follie di Frode-Toure? Palla persa di Kessié o Krunic? Romagnoli che presse alto e si va fregare come al solito? Oggi ci sono diverse opzioni.


Premio Oscar, mi hai svoltato la serata!


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré; Kessie, Tonali; Messias, Brahim Diaz, Krunic; Ibrahimovic *
> 
> *NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Juan Jesus, Rrahmani, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa, Zielinski; Elmas, Lozano, Petagna*


Scontatissimo che panchinava kalulu.

Non mi aspettavo invece mertens e politano in panca, nel secondo tempo spalletti ci ribalta.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Non si può giocare una partita così importante con una formazione del genere. Poi mi piacerebbe capire perchè Florenzi viene sempre preferito a Kalulu.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Dicembre 2021)

Non sono mai troppo ottimista, ma stavolta la vedo proprio nera...


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milan-Napoli credo possa essere intitolata come scontro al vertice... della sfiga.
Due rose falcidiate dagli infortuni. 
Incredibile il numero dei giocatori assenti da una parte e dall'altra.
Se non è record poco ci manca...


E gli indebitati cartonati con la proprietà fallita saranno davanti alla TV per gufare ulteriormente.


----------



## Gamma (19 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Milan-Napoli credo possa essere intitolata come scontro al vertice... della sfiga.
> Due rose falcidiate dagli infortuni.
> Incredibile il numero dei giocatori assenti da una parte e dall'altra.
> Se non è record poco ci manca...
> ...



Un pari li accontenterebbe di brutto... quindi sarà una partita da X scontata.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

A chi asserisce che capita a tutti invito a vedere le formazioni stasera. 
Un Milan-Napoli da urlo trasformato in una conta dei superstiti. 

Obiettivamente quel che capita a noi non capita a tutti. 
Stasera fuori i terzini titolari, fuori il centrale titolare, fuori poi rebic ,Leao e Giroud recuperato forse per una manciata di minuti. 


Io mi sarei fracassato le palle di non poter ammirare mai la formazione titolare. 
Mai.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré; Kessie, Tonali; Messias, Brahim Diaz, Krunic; Ibrahimovic *
> 
> *NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Juan Jesus, Rrahmani, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa, Zielinski; Elmas, Lozano, Petagna*


Dajeeee


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré; Kessie, Tonali; Messias, Brahim Diaz, Krunic; Ibrahimovic *
> 
> *NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Juan Jesus, Rrahmani, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa, Zielinski; Elmas, Lozano, Petagna*


Why?

spalletti gioca con la punta fisica 60’ imho
Poi sul finire butterà dentro Politano e Mertens che rischiano di aprirci in due


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lo ripeto per me quest'anno i big match non ne canniamo nessuno.. la prestazione c'è sempre stata come pure i punti.. e ringrazio Spalletti per il folletto belga in panchina! ma penso che anche lui creda ai gol dell'ex.. quindi dico stasera 2 goal se no non si vince! su kalulu oramai ho la conferma.. sta pagando la sue disponibilità di 2 ruoli ! Teme assurdamente che potrebbe perdere il suo terzo centrale nei ricambi su un eventuale infortunio.. ahimè è così


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ragazzi...

Ho commesso l'errore di entrare in una pagina FB del Napoli.

"loro non hanno i nostri stessi infortuni"


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré; Kessie, Tonali; Messias, Brahim Diaz, Krunic; Ibrahimovic *
> 
> *NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Juan Jesus, Rrahmani, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa, Zielinski; Elmas, Lozano, Petagna*


Formazioni stravolte dagli infortuni.

Noi possiamo imporci a metà campo sul ritmo e il recupero palla, loro hanno comunque più qualità davanti. 

Partita abbastanza imprevedibile che si decide sugli episodi. Speriamo non esca una come l'anno scorso, persa malamente.


----------



## GioCampo (19 Dicembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Attenzione, questo messaggio contiene spoiler sulla partita:
> -Krunic sulla trequarti non creerà nulla, no gol, no assist, no dribbling, no occasioni create, no movimenti.
> -Politano violenterà Tourè che concederà almeno un paio di rigori.
> -Al 60' esce Tonali. Perché Tonali dopo massimo un'ora di partita deve uscire, pure se Kessiè sta facendo pietà.
> ...


- Bennacer da subentrato regalerà 2 ripartenze.
- Ibra non toccherà una palla per 89', ma segnerà il gol inutile del 1-3.
- Diaz cadaverico non inciderà.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Si va in trincea.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

Dai, forza!


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

Romagnoli in imbarazzo anche durante i saluti alla terna arbitrale post testa-croce


----------



## Pit96 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Maignan; Florenzi, Tomori, Romagnoli, Ballo-Touré; Kessie, Tonali; Messias, Brahim Diaz, Krunic; Ibrahimovic *
> 
> *NAPOLI: Ospina; Malcuit, Juan Jesus, Rrahmani, Di Lorenzo; Demme, Anguissa, Zielinski; Elmas, Lozano, Petagna*


Anche loro hanno un sacco di assenze. Non dovessimo vincere ci sarebbe da scavarsi la fossa. 
Certo che anche la nostra formazione è da brividi. Vedremo dopo la partita


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

Scherzo! Forza ragazzi!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Dicembre 2021)

comunque sempre positivi qui ehhh 
Dai Forza Milan !!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

E ti pareva


----------



## Solo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Bravi, complimenti.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Dicembre 2021)

finita.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2021)

rotfl, già finita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Finita anche oggi.


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

dai però elmas è un tappo


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma come si fa...


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

Hahaha


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Bha


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

La caxxata sullo 0-0 è una regola?


----------



## hiei87 (19 Dicembre 2021)

3 minuti sono bastati per vedere la differenza tra le due squadre e i due allenatori.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma Ibra non doveva stare sul primo palo anziché in mezzo?
Romagnoli senza marcatore.
Altro che Tonali aggirato, quella palla non doveva neache arrivare


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Perdiamo contro una squadra che gioca con Petagna titolare. Rendiamocene conto


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

Perché non avevamo l’uomo sul palo?


----------



## Hellscream (19 Dicembre 2021)

Non sto vedendo, hanno già segnato? Sapevo che avremmo perso ma speravo che durassimo almeno un po' di più. Squadra completamente allo sbando. Ma d'altronde se ti presenti con Billi ballo e Krunic titolari un po' te lo meriti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Florenzi bloccato che letteralmente butta un pallone a caso verso l'area. Totalmente ridicolo.


----------



## meteoras1982 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milan non sceso in campo, scandalosi!!!


----------



## R41D3N (19 Dicembre 2021)

Riuscire a prendere un gol su calcio d'angolo dal Napoli la dice lunga. Partita strafinita, adesso ce ne fanno 3


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Che rischio assurdo


----------



## Konrad (19 Dicembre 2021)

Inizio scandaloso. Disattenzione difensiva imbarazzante. Squadra spaccata già in 2 nemmeno al 10' del primo tempo. Qui si rischia imbarcata


----------



## Solo (19 Dicembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Perché non avevamo l’uomo sul palo?


Credo fosse Tonali quello sul palo, che poi ha tentato di venire su e anticipare Elmas


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Basta dai cacciati Pioli e il suo staff di falliti, non ne posso più. Non si può continuare a giocare con ballo e krunic


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Gran assist di Krunic per Petagna.

Dai, non puoi affrontare il Napoli con Krunic, Frode-Toure e Florenzi in campo contemporaneamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

romagnoli che guida ballo toure...
è come latifi che guida la williams


----------



## Bataille (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ormai siamo finiti.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tranquilli, ora guardiola si inventa qualcosa. 
Che allenatore mediocrissimo Pioli


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

ah vedo che è già colpa di toure la sconfitta di stasera. ma tonali chi marcava? non è criticabile tonali?


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Vista la palla regalata da Krunic a metà campo?


----------



## Viulento (19 Dicembre 2021)

calma ragazzi, maldini ha detto che abbiamo una rosa competitiva, e siccome maldini ama il milan ed e' sempre un uomo sincero con chi ama il milan allora possiamo anche perdere per episodi, ma giocheremo bene e faremo vedere un bel calcio.

maldiottboy.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Vabbè nulla di nuovo sotto il sole.
Una squadra scarsa, senza verve proprio come l' allenatore che li guida


----------



## Milanoide (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il problema di Ballo Tourè è che ha la paura negli occhi.
Kalulu piace perché è un orsetto Bubu sempre sereno


----------



## Solo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kessie...


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kessié LOL


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo finiti.


Chi voleva vedere, vedeva i problemi gia da qualche mese, avversari scarsi e qualche colpo di fortuna ci hanno fatti sembrare meglio di quel che eravamo. Gia a fine ottobre inizio un calo bruttissimo (Verona, Bologna e Torino: partite orribili, vinte in modo molto casuale).


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

Diaz? C’è?
Kessie perché non é in piscina?


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Florenzi pure Antonini mi fa rimpiangere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Va a finire che non andiamo manco in champion pur giocando una partita a settimana


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Un giallo mai?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma ammonire sto schifoso di Demme? Mai?


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Per pochissimo, peccato!


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Gol sfiorato diamine, fuori di un pelo


----------



## Milanoide (19 Dicembre 2021)

Bravo Ballo qui


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

Bella Billy Ballo!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

peccato bel colpo


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

dai che ingraniamo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Chi voleva vedere, vedeva i problemi gia da qualche mese, avversari scarsi e qualche colpo di fortuna ci hanno fatti sembrare meglio di quel che eravamo. Gia a fine ottobre inizio un calo bruttissimo (Verona, Bologna e Torino: partite orribili, vinte in modo molto casuale).



Il rinnovo a Pioli è stato catastrofico


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Perché cercare kessiè in mezzo all'area. Tira diamine


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Mi raccomando: Portiamo il pallone in porta, é vietato provare il tiro


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kessie involuto in una maniera spaventosa, se ne vada pure


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il rinnovo a Pioli è stato catastrofico


I rinnovi vanno meritati e si decidono a fine stagione in base ai risultati. Sti rinnovi in mezzo alla stagione sono senza senso


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Almeno una reazione c'è stata.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Abete visto l'accelerazione di Florenzi che é andato in profondita? Madonna, se andava piu lento tornava indietro nel tempo


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> I rinnovi vanno meritati e si decidono a fine stagione in base ai risultati. Sti rinnovi in mezzo alla stagione sono senza senso


Ma.pioli Is on fire dai, non puoi non rinnovarlo...


----------



## R41D3N (19 Dicembre 2021)

Involuzione a parte, ci gira veramente male, prendiamo gol sempre alla prima occasione e per farne uno bisogna creare l'impossibile.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Krunic dorme. 

Anguilla vale 3 Kessie


----------



## Milanoide (19 Dicembre 2021)

Krunic e Kessie cadono continuamente.
Kessie non si danna per rialzarsi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kessié e Krunic. Che commedia.
Kessié che non si rialza mentre il Napoli va verso la porta...incommentabile ormai


----------



## Hellscream (19 Dicembre 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Involuzione a parte, ci gira veramente male, prendiamo gol sempre alla prima occasione e per farne uno bisogna creare l'impossibile.


Può essere sfiga una volta, due, tre. Se accade sistematicamente è una colpa, non sfiga. Stesso discorso per gli infortuni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

contropiede del milan 3 contro 50.
manco i 2 romanisti + boldi all'autogrill


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Che squadra di bidoni


----------



## Konrad (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ci siamo già spenti. Senza cambio passo a sinistra siamo prevedibilissimi


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Male tutti.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Mamma mia il giorno che in panchina torneremo ad avere uno abituato a vincere sarà uno dei giorni più belli della mia vita.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Stiamo perdendo contro il Napoli peggiore di bho qui ultimo 10 anni?

Come giocatori in campo intendo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Beh… a gennaio serve un altro difensore centrale, infatti quanta qualità abbiamo davanti.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Male tutti.


Togli Tomori, Tonali e Maignan e sono 7 giocatori normali, Ibra è finito ormai anche se continua a fare qualche gol ogni tanto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Stiamo perdendo contro il Napoli peggiore di bho qui ultimo 10 anni?
> 
> Come giocatori in campo intendo


Questo Milan in attacco è osceno. Maldini meglio faccia altro, servono dirigenti capaci.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kessiè una ciabattata unica


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ci siamo già spenti. Senza cambio passo a sinistra siamo prevedibilissimi


Nel calcio moderno contano sopratutto due cose:
- Velocita
- Tecnica
La versione migliore: Giocatori con tecnica in velocita

Noi ci presentiamo con tantissimi giocatori che non hanno a che fare con il calcio d'oggi. Gente come Florenzi e Krunic per citare due esempi evidentissimi. Altri hanno limiti tecnici talmente gravi che anche la loro potenza fisice é nulla (Frode-Toure, Salame) o tecnica senza fisicita (Diaz)


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2021)

Un disastro totale, offensivamente siamo zero.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questo Milan in attacco è osceno. Maldini meglio faccia altro, servono dirigenti capaci.


I migliori sono pure fuori, Rebic e Leao


----------



## UDG (19 Dicembre 2021)

Qui non solo ci giochiamo lo scudo ma anche il 4 posto


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2021)

Se non risolvono alla svelta la questione infortuni rischiamo seriamente la CL. Non si può andare avanti così.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Dopo aver visto Petagna difendere palla con il destro/sinistro ho visto tutto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Togli Tomori, Tonali e Maignan e sono 7 giocatori normali, Ibra è finito ormai anche se continua a fare qualche gol ogni tanto.


Dispiace ma l'ultimo infortunio lo ha devastato. In questa stagione non é mai tornati ai livelli visti bel 2020. 
Ormai temo che sia proprio andato, d'altronde era miracoloso giocare cosi a 39 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Togli Tomori, Tonali e Maignan e sono 7 giocatori normali, Ibra è finito ormai anche se continua a fare qualche gol ogni tanto.


Questi siamo purtroppo.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Qui non solo ci giochiamo lo scudo ma anche il 4 posto


Tanto chiunque intervistino, in caso di mancata qualificazione la risposta sarà la stessa "lo stadio è fondamentale per il futuro e la Champions non era un obiettivo, avevamo budgettato un quinto posto"cit


----------



## R41D3N (19 Dicembre 2021)

La solita partita ad handicap, ormai ci siamo abituati. Il gol preso nel primo quarto d'ora, su cappellata commessa dal pippone di turno, non è neanche più quotato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kessiè, ma dai


----------



## Walker (19 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo nella settimana santa ma il bestemmiometro è al top, inevitabile


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questo Milan in attacco è osceno. Maldini meglio faccia altro, servono dirigenti capaci.


Esatto le balle stanno in poco posto...
Giroud florenzi pellegri bakayoko ballo inpresentabiliiiii


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se non risolvono alla svelta la questione infortuni rischiamo seriamente la CL. Non si può andare avanti così.



Cosa vuoi risolvere? Invece di migliorare siamo pure peggiorati rispetto l'anno scorso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kessié sbaglia passaggi che mi avrebbero fatto insultare i miei compagni nelle giovanili. Impossibile sbagliare cosi in Serie A


----------



## diavolo (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mamma mia il giorno che in panchina torneremo ad avere uno abituato a vincere sarà uno dei giorni più belli della mia vita.


Proprietà e dirigenza non hanno interesse a vincere quindi finché ci saranno loro noi resteremo sempre l'AC Sostenibili che guarda gli altri sollevare trofei.


----------



## koti (19 Dicembre 2021)

A cosa serve Diaz? Inutile


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Qualitativamente la ternana è più forte di noi.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Brutta brutta roba. Ma era quasi scontato.


----------



## Teddy (19 Dicembre 2021)

Continuare a schierare questo Kessie è masochismo.


----------



## Kaw (19 Dicembre 2021)

Non abbiamo armi, siamo il nulla


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Florenzi di poco, finalmente un tiro


----------



## Solo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Qua tocca sperare in nuovo lockdown più stop del campionato, sperando di beccare la preparazione come due anni fa...


----------



## Hellscream (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tanto chiunque intervistino, in caso di mancata qualificazione la risposta sarà la stessa "lo stadio è fondamentale per il futuro e la Champions non era un obiettivo, avevamo budgettato un quinto posto"cit


Tu sbagli amico mio, guardi troppo vicino! Devi guardare lontano, lontano... vuoi vincere? E vabbè, "tra 10-15 anni" ne riparliamo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Non si può vedere uno spettacolo così indegno a San Siro davanti 50 Milà persone


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Peccato per il tiro di Florenzi!


----------



## kYMERA (19 Dicembre 2021)

Gran tiro di Florenzi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Qualitativamente la ternana è più forte di noi.


Pensa che il nostro giocatore piu estroso (Ibra a parte) é Messias...insomma...un 30enne che viene dal Crotone. Siamo li.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Idiott è in grado di prendere Falletti e Partipilo dalla ternana o costano troppo? Falletti e Partipilo sono oro rispetto a Florenzi e Krunic.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Romagnoli è quasi riuscito nell'impresa di farsi superare in velocità dal giocatore più lento del campionato


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Non ce ne va bene una. Una. Loro un tiro in gol.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Dicembre 2021)

a squadre inverse il tiro di florenzo entrava


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Dicembre 2021)

Prima o poi i fichi secchi vengono a galla e le nozze saltano purtroppo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma Romagnoli é diventato ancora piu lento? Quasi, quasi stava per farsi saltare in velocita da quel paracarro di PETAGNA


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

il milan che mi aspettavo, niente di che. valiamo quel che vediamo.
non è così male comunque.


----------



## Bataille (19 Dicembre 2021)

Aspetto solo il solito, telefonatissimo golletto di Zielinski per spegnere tutto e andare a dare una spuntata alle parti basse.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Al centro non sfondiamo MAI. Sempre cross dal fondo, non sappiamo fare altro.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ibra libero e tiriamo il corner sul portiere


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sto Anguilla costa una frazione di Baka e vale il doppio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

ibra non male.
invece del solito 4 un bel 5 glielo darei.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2021)

Madonna mia Billy Ballo......


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Senza Leao e Rebic siamo lentissimi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Frode-Toure


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Al centro non sfondiamo MAI. Sempre cross dal fondo, non sappiamo fare altro.


Ma dai ma non lo vedi il gioco moderno che facciamo? Pressing totale, difesa alta...come fai a non vedere?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Menomale che Lozano farebbe panchina pure al mio calcetto. 

Indegno Ballo


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sto Anguilla costa una frazione di Baka e vale il doppio.


E ma servono i bbillioniiiiii per comprare i buoni


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Bah


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sto Napoli pochissima roba, noi lo siamo ancora di più. Ma Mike che cavolo ha fatto sul gol?


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

I dirigenti del Monaco vanno arrestati per circonvenzione di incapace. Farsi pagare per Tourè è a livello "Totò vende Fontana di Trevi".


----------



## Solo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ballo è uno spettacolo... Per gli altri...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Geniale Frode-Toure che aspetta finche Kessié é coperto per fare la rimessa, ancora piu geniale il lezioso Kessié che perde il pallone in modo orrendo


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kessie irritante.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Menomale che Lozano farebbe panchina pure al mio calcetto.
> 
> Indegno Ballo


Eh ma guarda che i magnifici Ballo, Florenzi e Messias di stasera sono rinforzi estivi… se compri bidoni quello ti ritrovi, spazzatura.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> I dirigenti del Monaco vanno arrestati per circonvenzione di incapace. Farsi pagare per Tourè è a livello "Totò vende Fontana di Trevi".


Faivre? Non abbiamo soldi.
Frode-Toure? Certo che vi paghiamo questo giocatore di talento !


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> E ma servono i bbillioniiiiii per comprare i buoni


quando c'è la competenza e la coerenza.......


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kessie basta


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Continuare a schierare questo Kessie è masochismo.


Fortuna che lo fischiano, finalmente...

P.S. Bentornato!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kessie è di una ignoranza allucinante


----------



## Milanoide (19 Dicembre 2021)

Siete troppo negativi e sbagliate bersaglio.
Maldini prende quello che il portafoglio semivuoto gli consente.
Pioli fa giocare quelli che ha, anche se sono già virtualmente di un altra squadra.
Come poi Kessie possa avanzare certe pretese è da fantascienza


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> I dirigenti del Monaco vanno arrestati per circonvenzione di incapace. Farsi pagare per Tourè è a livello "Totò vende Fontana di Trevi".


Io ricordo distintamente i tifosi del Monaco che esultavano increduli, lo avevo pure segnalato con preoccupazione nelle prima pagine del suo thread.


----------



## Solo (19 Dicembre 2021)

C'è poco da dire, due squadre imbarazzanti 'stasera. Loro sono davanti perché hanno azzeccato una situazione, stop. 

Così non si vince manco con le piccole.


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

ma solo contro di noi pure le pippe come Juan Jesus si trasformano in Cannavaro ?


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando c'è la competenza e la coerenza.......


Pure un cieco ha visto quanto ha fatto schifo a Napoli baccaiocco, noi però siamo una famiglia.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Un Napoli così limitato non lo vedevo da anni ma evidentemente basta per batterci.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io ricordo distintamente i tifosi del Monaco che esultavano increduli, lo avevo pure segnalato con preoccupazione nelle prima pagine del suo thread.


Eh ma il grandissimo osservato Moncada conosce perfettamente il calcio francese. Si vede che gode a prendere bidoni


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo nella m… ragazzi. Non riusciamo manco ad avvicinarci alla porta. Dentro Maldini a sto punto, peggio di questo Diaz non può fare.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Faivre? Non abbiamo soldi.
> Frode-Toure? Certo che vi paghiamo questo giocatore di talento !


Ah-ah-ah! Non azzardati a criticare chi è protetto dal sacro nome! Lui è Infallibile!


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

Messias a destra così largo non ha senso
Diaz se lo sta mangiando Juan Jesus: lo scarto della riserva della riserva 

Fuori subito Kessie e Diaz please


----------



## Teddy (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Fortuna che lo fischiano, finalmente...
> 
> P.S. Bentornato!


Era ora!

Leggo ogni giorno, è solo che commento poco :3


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Siete troppo negativi e sbagliate bersaglio.
> Maldini prende quello che il portafoglio semivuoto gli consente.
> Pioli fa giocare quelli che ha, anche se sono già virtualmente di un altra squadra.
> Come poi Kessie possa avanzare certe pretese è da fantascienza


Dici che un terzino sinistro meglio di lui non si trovava in giro per l'Europa? Intendo Tourè.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il nostro attacco é di una pochezza tragica. Giocatori che non sanno segnare nemmeno a porta vuota.
In difesa facciamo forse ancora piu schifo, ma per ora il Napoli non infierisci....nel secondo tempo quando entreranno Mertens e Politano contro Vecchia Romagna, che in velocita non tiene nemmeno Petagna, e Frode-Toure ci sara da ridere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Non creiamo niente, NIENTE. Compriamo altri difensori mi raccomando. Poi segna Krunic, Florenzi e Kessie.


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> C'è poco da dire, due squadre imbarazzanti 'stasera. Loro sono davanti perché hanno azzeccato una situazione, stop.
> 
> Così non si vince manco con le piccole.


la cosa che mi da fastidio è che le ***** così vanno a +4, il Napoli sta rompendo proprio noi che siamo gli unici che non possiamo farli scappare, che poi la partita l'abbiamo fatta comunque noi


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> ma solo contro di noi pure le pippe come Juan Jesus si trasformano in Cannavaro ?


No siamo noi che siamo scarsi ed è così da 10 anni. 
Quando sulla fascia hai krunic che oltre ad essere limitato gioca fuori ruolo e zaelemekers che da ala offensiva destra ha fatto la bellezza di 1 solo gol sino ad ora...


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo imbarazzanti.
Krunic sta facendo il massimo, ma non ha senso sulla trequarti..
8 giorni per preparare la partita contro un Napoli allo sbando e questo è il risultato del primo tempo.
Kessiè agghiacciante.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Dicembre 2021)

L'anno scorso siamo scoppiati a febbraio, quest'anno a dicembre.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> ma solo contro di noi pure le pippe come Juan Jesus si trasformano in Cannavaro ?


Sono le nostre pippe che fanno sembrare jesus cannavaro.


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No siamo noi che siamo scarsi ed è così da 10 anni.
> Quando sulla fascia hai krunic che oltre ad essere limitato gioca fuori ruolo e zaelemekers che da ala offensiva destra ha fatto la bellezza di 1 solo gol sino ad ora...


ci mancano rebic e leao, non siamo scarsi, abbiamo 39 punti mica 25


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Forse il Milan più brutto della stagione. Manco mezzo tiro in porta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Dai,facciamo subito i classici 2-3 cambi post-intervallo


----------



## kekkopot (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kessiè imprsentabile... deve sparire.
Lo iniziano a fischiare a S Siro?


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Centralmente il Napoli stasera è qualcosa di osceno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kessié gioca con tutta la motivazione di una che se ne sbatte totalmente della squadra e dei risultati. Lui gia sa di giocare in altri lidi la prossima stagione.
La partita la usa come allenamento in vista della Coppa D'Africa.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Siamo nella m… ragazzi. Non riusciamo manco ad avvicinarci alla porta. Dentro Maldini a sto punto, peggio di questo Diaz non può fare.


Questo non va bene neanche per il calcio a 5, ora si capisce perché faceva la riserva al turco.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Siamo imbarazzanti.
> Krunic sta facendo il massimo, ma non ha senso sulla trequarti..
> 8 giorni per preparare la partita contro un Napoli allo sbando e questo è il risultato del primo tempo.
> Kessiè agghiacciante.


Kessie è solo un peso ormai. Comunque abbiamo preso un gol da polli.


----------



## Zenos (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma come si fa a fare giocare kessie un giocatore che ha già un accordo con un'altro club. Massa di incompetenti


----------



## Baba (19 Dicembre 2021)

Messias mattonella peggio di Suso, Ballo ha la percezione dello spazio come la mia quando provo a dormire ubriaco, kessie per ogni pallone che recupera ne perde due, Brahim Diaz un nano da giardino.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> ci mancano rebic e leao, non siamo scarsi, abbiamo 39 punti mica 25



King,tu sei entrato in questo sito da neanche 4 ore e già ti ho inquadrato : sei un dannato ottimista


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Dicembre 2021)

Subito fuori Tourè (giocatore da serie C) e Kessiè (infame vuoi 10 mln per rovinarci tutte le partite importanti).

A fine partita fuori Pioli, grazie.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> ci mancano rebic e leao, non siamo scarsi, abbiamo 39 punti mica 25


Si , è una scusa che non regge visto che ogni domenica manca qualcuno.
Siamo scarsi, io la vedo così.


----------



## diavolo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Siete troppo negativi e sbagliate bersaglio.
> Maldini prende quello che il portafoglio semivuoto gli consente.
> Pioli fa giocare quelli che ha, anche se sono già virtualmente di un altra squadra.
> Come poi Kessie possa avanzare certe pretese è da fantascienza


Anche i suoi predecessori che lui attaccava dall'esterno potevano dire altrettanto. Ci ha messo la faccia e insieme ai milioni si prende anche le critiche.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Diaz è in campo?


----------



## Miro (19 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo patetici. E il Napoli a parte il primo quarto d'ora non ha più giocato eh, la dice lunga sul fatto che se accelerano un attimo ce ne fanno due senza tante storie.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

In queste condizioni è assolutamente impossibile giocare. Kessiè involuzione pazzesca, senza rebic e leao in attacco non abbiamo idee. Florenzi e diaz impalpabili


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Dai che nella ripresa entrano Rebic e Leao e svoltiamo.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Messias mattonella peggio di Suso, Ballo ha la percezione dello spazio come la mia quando provo a dormire ubriaco, kessie per ogni pallone che recupera ne perde due, Brahim Diaz un nano da giardino.


Mattonella solo da noi però, a Crotone mica lo tenevano confinato così sulla fascia.


----------



## Love (19 Dicembre 2021)

tourè giocatore da serie b...kessie con la testa altrove...il trio dietro ibra da film horror e ibra praticamente nullo...speriamo recuperino presto tutti perchè altrimenti non entriamo nemmeno nei primi 4...


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> King,tu sei entrato in questo sito da neanche 4 ore e già ti ho inquadrato : sei un dannato ottimista


si perchè ci credo, sto Napoli è battibilissimo eh, anche se abbiamo mezza squadra fuori


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dai che nella ripresa entrano Rebic e Leao e svoltiamo.


Abbiamo anche Theo che dovrebbe essergli scesa la febbre con la Tachipirina 3000.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Subito fuori Tourè (giocatore da serie C) e Kessiè (infame vuoi 10 mln per rovinarci tutte le partite importanti).
> 
> A fine partita fuori Pioli, grazie.



No,padre pioli mica si tocca,lui fa sempre il massimo..........

deve entrare subito Saele e giocare nella trequarti con Messias,diaz e Saelemeker.
Basta dell'equilibratore di sta ceppa che non pressa,non tira,non crossa,corre solo a vuoto.


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si , è una scusa che non regge visto che ogni domenica manca qualcuno.
> Siamo scarsi, io la vedo così.


forse sono da rivedere i preparatori atletici


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso siamo scoppiati a febbraio, quest'anno a dicembre.


Difficile reggere quando hai riserve da serie B.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Riassunto: spalletti mette un attacco di contenimento per giocarsela l'ultima mezz'ora coi subentranti mertens, politano e ounas ma chiude il primo tempo addirittura in vantaggio. 
Fantastico.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ormai fare 0 tiri in porta nel primo tempo è un'abitudine


----------



## Vinx90 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo una squadra tecnicamente penosa, questo Napoli (così combinato) è pochissima roba, ma nonostante ciò riusciamo a non creare sostianzialmente nulla in fase offensiva e concedere qualcosa in quella difensiva, si concentrassero sul 4 posto, che schifo di dirigenza, non un acquisto decente…


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Dicembre 2021)

Speriamo di pareggiarla almeno


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il milan è sparito da un mese. 
Cosa è successo lo sanno solo loro.
Non ci siamo con la testa, regaliamo un gol a partita.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ormai fare 0 tiri in porta nel primo tempo è un'abitudine


Beh,in certe occasioni riusciamo ad arrivare anche al 90 (udinese docet)


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non creiamo niente, NIENTE. Compriamo altri difensori mi raccomando. Poi segna Krunic, Florenzi e Kessie.


e basta criticare sempre Florenzi a prescindere, stasera non sta giocando male


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il milan è sparito da un mese.
> Cosa è successo lo sanno solo loro.
> Non ci siamo con la testa, regaliamo un gol a partita.



La cosa che più mi da i nervi che 2 giorni fa sono stato attaccati dai soliti 2-3 inguaribili ottimisti che non vedevano alcun calo del Milan.

Si vanno aggiungere nervi su nervi....


----------



## hiei87 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Difficile reggere quando hai riserve da serie B.


Sì. Senza contare la gestione degli infortuni, perchè non è normale avere gente che sta fuori un mese per una botta o per un raffreddore.
Il Napoli in settimana ha recuperato Zielinski, Anguissa ed Elmas, che erano in dubbio, noi abbiamo perso altri pezzi. Non si può più parlare di sfortuna.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ormai fare 0 tiri in porta nel primo tempo è un'abitudine


Non esiste alcuna idea di gioco. Pioli allo sbando.
Qual é il nostro gioco d'attacco? Palla alta versi Ibra e sperare in un miracolo? 
Ormai non basta piu.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ci mancano entrambe le fasce.
Letteralmente 

Sta partita andrebbe portata a casa senza guardare troppo alla forma, inutile dare troppi giudizi.


----------



## The P (19 Dicembre 2021)

Pioli sta diventando un caso eh… non abbiamo più un gioco, ma sopratutto questo schema con Messias e Tourè larghi in avanti, con Krunic e Diaz dietro Ibra sta penalizzando in un sol colpo Messias che non offende, Diaz che si trova a fare sportellate perdendo ogni duello, e Toure che non riesce a fare la fase difensiva. 

Guardiola scanzate…


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Pioli out


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

In fascia abbiamo Florenzi, Ballo Tourè, Messias, Krunic.

Cioè, su


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi da i nervi che 2 giorni fa sono stato attaccati dai soliti 2-3 inguaribili ottimisti che non vedevano alcun calo del Milan.
> 
> Si vanno aggiungere nervi su nervi....


Saranno gli stessi che hanno affisso ai balconi gli arcobaleni con le scritte 'andrà tutto bene ' e intonato canzoni in coro.
Il boccalone tutto italico.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> e basta criticare sempre Florenzi a prescindere, stasera non sta giocando male


Questo è anche vero..


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Dicembre 2021)

Fuori Diaz, Florenzi e Krunic e dentro Castillejo Kalulu e Giroud e buttar dentro palloni come piovesse..non vedo altra soluzione possibile..


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sto medioman anche l'anno prossimo devo gustarlo


----------



## Walker (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Pioli out


E chi prendi al suo posto, Ventura?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì. Senza contare la gestione degli infortuni, perchè non è normale avere gente che sta fuori un mese per una botta o per un raffreddore.
> Il Napoli in settimana ha recuperato Zielinski, Anguissa ed Elmas, che erano in dubbio, noi abbiamo perso altri pezzi. Non si può più parlare di sfortuna.



I nostri sono fragili evidentemente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Pioli sta diventando un caso eh… non abbiamo più un gioco, ma sopratutto questo schema con Messias e Tourè larghi in avanti, con Krunic e Diaz dietro Ibra sta penalizzando in un sol colpo Messias che non offende, Diaz che si trova a fare sportellate perdendo ogni duello, e Toure che non riesce a fare la fase difensiva.
> 
> Guardiola scanzate…


Non capisco la sua idea di gioco. Come vuole segnare? 0 tiri in porta, 0 tiri in porta contro l'Udinese prima del gol allo scadere. 

Non ci sta capendo piu nulla. Tatticamente ha messo giocatori in ruoli a loro non proprio congeniali e che non c'entrano minimamente l'uno con l'altro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In fascia abbiamo Florenzi, Ballo Tourè, Messias, Krunic.
> 
> Cioè, su



Abbiamo anche kalulu e Saelemeker,ma è sempre meglio mettere il proprio amante krunic a fare l'equilibratore e billi ballo a correre a vuoto e giocare a farsi anticipare costantemente dall'avversario.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Dicembre 2021)

Questo Napoli stasera le avrebbe prese anche dal Venezia di turno, noi riusciamo ad essere più brutti e sfigati di loro e ce ne vuole. Davanti il nulla cosmico e non abbiamo cambi. Ribaltarla in queste condizioni è fantascienza, molto più probabile un altro golletto preso nei primi minuti della ripresa così non ci facciamo mancare niente e tutti a casa. Inutile illudersi, siamo in caduta libera!


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In fascia abbiamo Florenzi, Ballo Tourè, Messias, Krunic.
> 
> Cioè, su


Eh, 8 giorni per preparare sto schifo.
Cioè studiare un modulo diverso no eh? Abbiamo fatto 7-8 partite a mille ed è già finita la benzina.
Io vista la pochezza davanti avrei fatto uno di quei catenacci spaventosi...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> E chi prendi al suo posto, Ventura?



Questa frase gira e rigira sempre e comunque.
Con questa tiritera rischiavamo di tenerci Giampaolo tutto l'anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

È una sfida tra due squadre in emergenza ma come al solito noi sbagliamo sempre di più.
Ormai è un mantra. 
Pare siamo tornati indietro a due anni fa.

Ballo comunque è impresentabile. 
Imbarazzante in serie A.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> E chi prendi al suo posto, Ventura?


Piuttosto che vedere ancora Pioli prendo pure Gigino il salumiere. Incompetente mediocre che si è montato la testa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Abbiamo anche kalulu e Saelemeker,ma è sempre meglio mettere il proprio amante krunic a fare l'equilibratore e billi ballo a correre a vuoto e giocare a farsi anticipare costantemente dall'avversario.


Ecco, giusto sottolinearlo.

Abbiamo problemi di rosa. Ma se uno vuole fare il Guardiola ci mette del suo. Ripeto: Anche Maldini non é pronto, ma ha veramente senso riproporre Krunic ad infinitum anziche un giocatore che tatticamente c'entra col ruolo?

Si é intestardito con i suoi fetish. L'errore di Frode-Toure é identico al errore commesso contro l'Inter. Vuoi che errori del genere non li fa in allenament? Dai su. Pioli deve saperlo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Eh, 8 giorni per preparare sto schifo.
> Cioè studiare un modulo diverso no eh? Abbiamo fatto 7-8 partite a mille ed è già finita la benzina.
> Io vista la pochezza davanti avrei fatto uno di quei catenacci spaventosi...



Studiare un modulo diverso ? ahahahahahahahahaha
Anche con altri 7 infortunati sarebbe capace di schierare sempre e solo il solito modulo...


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Dicembre 2021)

Theo oggi avrebbe fatto comodo…mannaggia a lui e sta “febbre”


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Eh, 8 giorni per preparare sto schifo.
> Cioè studiare un modulo diverso no eh? Abbiamo fatto 7-8 partite a mille ed è già finita la benzina.
> Io vista la pochezza davanti avrei fatto uno di quei catenacci spaventosi...


Era solo stanchezza. 
Vedrai che ora con otto giorni per preparare la gara cambia tutto. -cit-


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Dicembre 2021)

Fuori Diaz dentro Maldini. Almeno Daniel il fisico c'è l'ha.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tourè de


The P ha scritto:


> Pioli sta diventando un caso eh… non abbiamo più un gioco, ma sopratutto questo schema con Messias e Tourè larghi in avanti, con Krunic e Diaz dietro Ibra sta penalizzando in un sol colpo Messias che non offende, Diaz che si trova a fare sportellate perdendo ogni duello, e Toure che non riesce a fare la fase difensiva.
> 
> Guardiola scanzate…


Questa squadra è stata costruita male. Mancano giocatori che leghino il gioco, che colleghino centrocampo e attacco. Faremo sempre fatica se non prenderemo giocatori di questo ipo.


----------



## David Drills (19 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> E chi prendi al suo posto, Ventura?


Pensano che arriva Klopp


----------



## davidsdave80 (19 Dicembre 2021)

secondo me il leader carismatico e tecnico si e distratto troppo e l ambiente subito ha calato l attenzione: il film, il Papa, il libro... poi magari ne fa 3 il 2 o tempo eh... pero l ambiente ha mollato la tensione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Fuori Diaz dentro Maldini. Almeno Daniel il fisico c'è l'ha.


Deve uscire quel salame di krunic per maldini o saelemeker.
Incredibile ostinarsi a schierare quella capra sull'esterno.

Non pressa,non crossa,non dribbla,non tira,ma basta.
Se vuole schierarlo sempre e comunque perchè è il suo amante lo faccia giocare al posto di kessie,non nel posto in cui serve testa e piede.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Solo un Milan con tutti i titolari, forse, può dire qualcosa. Questo è da EL, al massimo.


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

A Diaz hanno preso le misure.
Io farei 4-3-1-2
Baka- Bennacer- Tonali
Messias
Ibra- Giroud


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era solo stanchezza.
> Vedrai che ora con otto giorni per preparare la gara cambia tutto. -cit-



Io non son molto preoccupato onestamente.

Per me appena tornano tutti, torniamo a vincere come prima.

IN TEORIA, molto in teoria, dopo Empoli


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Partita brutta come c'era da aspettarsi.
Finora la solita sfiga sugli episodi che ci costa cara.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

potremmo vincere come perdere 3-0.

come le partite di eccellenza.....


----------



## Baba (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non son molto preoccupato onestamente.
> 
> Per me appena tornano tutti, torniamo a vincere come prima.
> 
> IN TEORIA, molto in teoria, dopo Empoli


Ti dimentichi che da noi quando finisce un ciclo di infortuni ne inizia un altro peggiore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Krunic ci mette il cuore (a differenza di Kessié) ma é troppo, troppo scarso e limitato per giocare a ridosso dell'area avversaria. Un buco nero che attira la palla e la va scomparire.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non son molto preoccupato onestamente.
> 
> Per me appena tornano tutti, torniamo a vincere come prima.
> 
> IN TEORIA, molto in teoria, dopo Empoli


Da oltre 12 mesi non vediamo piu la squadra titolare. Con questi rottami e questo staff non ci scommetterei nemmeno un euro di rivedere una squadra titolare in questa stagione.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il Napoli sta facendo la stessa partita dell'Udinese, hanno fatto il golletto e ora li ad aspettare. Noi non abbiamo idee


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Era fuorigioco e non lo fischia, bah


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

che cesso petagna.


----------



## diavolo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ci buca Pignatone, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Fortuna che sto Pignatone...


----------



## Milanoide (19 Dicembre 2021)

Pignatone vecchio cuore


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> E chi prendi al suo posto, Ventura?


Vai e paghi Zidane.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vai e paghi Zidane.


Pagare


----------



## honua (19 Dicembre 2021)

Brahim Diaz non pervenuto


----------



## Solo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Diaz post covid credo abbia toccato 100 palloni perdendone 80.


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Diaz non tiene una pallaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Messias, Krunic e Diaz in tre non azzeccano mezza giocata.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2021)

Messias a ridosso nell'area fa sempre la stessa identica giocata. Se non sei Robben è dura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

mamma mia raga ma quelli che si esaltano con diaz........
ma io non ho parole...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

La cosa assurda del Milan di Pioli è che se avessimo pure 30 punti sulla seconda sai già che in un modo o nell'altro se li farà recuperare tutti in una botta sola ad un certo punto


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

L'impressione è che non segneremmo manco se giocassimo con le mani


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

A meno di un pareggio casuale, non riesco veramente ad immaginare come possiamo raddrizzarla.
Giroud entrerà in modo inutile


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque stasera si poteva vincere davvero facilmente.

In attacco facciamo il solletico purtroppo,ma il Napoli è nullo


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2021)

ma che ca... continuano a scivolare tutti i nostri, come dei beoti ? 

ma svegliatevi.


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Messias, Krunic e Diaz in tre non azzeccano mezza giocata.


Per quei 3 mi danno un water al brico


----------



## UDG (19 Dicembre 2021)

Siete ancora convinti che la Juventus ci finirà sotto?


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Pioliiiiiiii è in bambola totaleeeee


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Pioli esattamente a cosa sta aspettando per inserire Kalulu, Salame e forse Castillejo o Maldini / Bennacer


----------



## Solo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Florenzi col colpo di tacco lancia il contropiede del Napoli... E il pelato continua a farlo giocare al posto di Kalulu...


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo lenti, lenti, lenti, lenti, lenti e ancora lenti


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Dicembre 2021)

Qualcuno mandi un piccione a Pioli per tirare fuori Diaz vi prego


----------



## Milanoide (19 Dicembre 2021)

Da quanti mesi è che non facciamo più cambi campo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Semmai era fallo di Malcuit! Complimenti al arbitro, una volta che Kessié fa qualcosa di buono si inventa un fallo.


----------



## diavolo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Io sto Messias lo proverei da seconda punta alla Griezmann


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Siete ancora convinti che la Juventus ci finirà sotto?


siamo senza coppe. abbiamo la speranza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Pioli esattamente a cosa sta aspettando per inserire Kalulu, Salame e forse Castillejo o Maldini / Bennacer


Giroud anche


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Dicembre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Siete ancora convinti che la Juventus ci finirà sotto?


Non dirlo a me che ci ho aperto un topic.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Giroud anche


Non saranno fenomeni, ma riserve forse piu qualitative di diversi titolari ne abbiamo


----------



## koti (19 Dicembre 2021)

Fuori Bojan e proviamo Maldini dai


----------



## R41D3N (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il Napoli vince sempre facile a S.Siro, da quando è che non la portiamo a casa contro questi? Non me lo ricordo neanche più...c'era Inzaghi in panchina forse...e ho detto tutto!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Forse con Diaz capiremo che i giocatori di 1 metro e 50 o sono fenomeni o è meglio starci alla larga.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lenti in tutto.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Bisogna sperare nel rigorello mi sa.


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Dicembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Fuori Bojan e proviamo Maldini dai


Ma scherzi maldini non giocherebbe neanche in serie c


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Forse con Diaz capiremo che i giocatori di 1 metro e 50 o sono fenomeni o è meglio starci alla larga.


Quello che temevo, è piccolo ed è entrato in condizione subito e ha fatto sfracelli nella prima parte, ora è letteralmente annullato. Un po'come Insigne.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il Napoli sta addormendo la partita e noi non facciamo nulla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Krunic e Romagnoli orribili.

60' minuto e Krunic ancora in campo. BASTA PIOLI BASTA


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Entra Borini


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tomori eccezionale ragazzi cbe bello sarebbe averlo avuto con thiago silva


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

bisogna provare a pareggiare a tutti i costi


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Dicembre 2021)

Secondo me messias non ha il passo e neppure l’aggressività per giocare Ala… deve giocare come vice BRAHIM o se vuoi osare provarlo addirittura falso 9.

ps: Senza Tomori eravamo sotto di altri 2 goal.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il Napoli sta meritando. Più squadra, anche se non sta facendo gran che.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Diaz in mezzo è completamente inutile. Fisicamente viene sovrastato. Può essere utile solo contro squadre che lasciano spazio tra le linee, cosa che avviene con pochissime squadre in Serie A. Perche non provarlo largo


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Diaz è davvero robetta. Non mi ha mai esaltato


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Basta Diaz


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli sta addormendo la partita e noi non facciamo nulla.


Perche in campo abbiamo un attacco che farebbe fatica anche a segnare a porta vuota senza avversari. Come nel primo tempo. Ma per Guardiola c'e ancora tempo prima di inserire un minimo di qualita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2021)

Brahim non ha vinto un contrasto in 60 minuti.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Gli unici 2 che non ci stanno a perdere sono Tonali e Tomori


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Che partitaccia terribile Diaz


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli sta meritando. Più squadra, anche se non sta facendo gran che.


Secondo me siamo più noi che sbagliamo.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Diaz è davvero robetta. Non mi ha mai esaltato


Il Real lo rivuole subito"cit
Per farci cosa esattamente?


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Finalmente mezza pippa pioliiiii


Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Diaz in mezzo è completamente inutile. Fisicamente viene sovrastato. Può essere utile solo contro squadre che lasciano spazio tra le linee, cosa che avviene con pochissime squadre in Serie A. Perche non provarlo largo


Anche secondo me largo puo dire la sua


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

romagnoli è come se non ci fosse dietro.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Dentro Giroud e Borini


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ha tolto il cesso maledetto. Non ci credo.


----------



## koti (19 Dicembre 2021)

Fuori Bojan dentro Borini


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Gli unici 2 che non ci stanno a perdere sono Tonali e Tomori


Gli unici decenti che abbiamo insieme a Maignan


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

se tutti avessero la grinta di Tomori...


----------



## R41D3N (19 Dicembre 2021)

Fuorigioco di un capello di Diaz e finisce così la sua fantastica partita. Che strazio


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Diaz in mezzo è completamente inutile. Fisicamente viene sovrastato. Può essere utile solo contro squadre che lasciano spazio tra le linee, cosa che avviene con pochissime squadre in Serie A. Perche non provarlo largo


Perché non ha il passo


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

questo nuovo modo di difendere sui corner è terribile.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Perché non ha il passo


Nemmeno Insigne, eppure il ruolo lo copre egregiamente


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

questo era fallo, non angolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Finalmente un altro giallo


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me siamo più noi che sbagliamo.


Quello che dici può essere giusto, ma è un aggravante.

Non abbiamo ne testa ne coda. Giochiamo sempre sporco, a ogni tocco diamo l'impressione di perdere palla, come puntualmente succede.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Bell'azione messias. Fuori di pochissimo


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

questo è il nuovo cuadrado


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Bravo Messias


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Possiamo giocare anche per altre 10 partite e cmq un goal non saremmo in grado di farlo. Un tiro nello specchio lo abbiamo fatto ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Florenzi é stracotto.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Bravo Messias


Giocatore di una squadra retrocessa ...l'unico che può creare qualcosa sulla trequarti


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici può essere giusto, ma è un aggravante.
> 
> Non abbiamo ne testa ne coda. Giochiamo sempre sporco, a ogni tocco diamo l'impressione di perdere palla, come puntualmente succede.



Certo che è una aggravante. Sul gol loro marcatura inesistante.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Possiamo giocare anche per altre 10 partite e cmq un goal non saremmo in grado di farlo. Un tiro nello specchio lo abbiamo fatto ?


Si, Ibra dopo circa 50 minuti con bella parata di Ospina.

Tutto qui.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gli unici decenti che abbiamo insieme a Maignan


Anche Messias, sicuramente meglio di Diaz.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Quanto é ignorante Kessié.

Mancano 20 minuti. In panchina abbiamo: Kalulu, Maldini, Bennacer, Castillejo.

Cosa aspetti, Pioli, cosa aspetti? Florenzi é cotto e prima o poi ci costera un gol.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sbadiglio per non arrabbiarmi.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Quest'altro sta pensando ad andare a Sanremo hahahahaah


Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si, Ibra dopo circa 50 minuti con bella parata di Ospina.
> 
> Tutto qui.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ammazzatevi tutti è già stato detto? 

L’Inda, semifallita, arriva a 20 scudetti. 

Maledetti tutti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Mi vergogno che sti sacchi di melma indossino la nostra gloriosa maglia. Mi vergogno profondamente.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo che è una aggravante. Sul gol loro marcatura inesistante.


Bravo. Ma l'errore lì è stato doppio. L'uomo non deve staccarsi dal palo fin quando la palla viene spazzata.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Continuando così, manco con le mani...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ammazzatevi tutti è già stato detto?
> 
> L’Inda, semifallita, arriva a 20 scudetti.
> 
> Maledetti tutti.


L’Inter di fatto non ha rivali.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ammazzatevi tutti è già stato detto?
> 
> L’Inda, semifallita, arriva a 20 scudetti.
> 
> Maledetti tutti.


L'anno prossimo a 21, mi tocca sperare che la Juventus faccia un mercato stratosferico e torni a vincere.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma saranno ste maglie nere a portare sfiga?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Mo che entra Mertens il gol che chiude la gara non è nemmeno quotato


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2021)

fan passare la voglia di guardarla. 

giochiamo da cani.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Stessa partita dell'anno scorso


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Arriva la tassa Politano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ripeto: per cosa teniamo in campo un Florenzi cottissimo?


----------



## kekkopot (19 Dicembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> fan passare la voglia di guardarla.
> 
> giochiamo da cani.


Io mi stavo addormentando..


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Pioli iscritto fire....lavrebbe capito un bambino che siamo in picchiata da 2 mesi, e che non era solo un problema di infortuni.

Praticamente torniamo indietro quando abbiamo palla 0 profondità.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Fortuna che Pignatone è un somaro, altrimenti sarebbe già finita da un pezzo


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Stessa partita dell'anno scorso


facciamo schifo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Possiamo giocare anche 3 ore senza segnare.

Impalpabili


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

ora ci segna cazzinmano


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kalulu deve aver fatto qualcosa di molto grave.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Guardiola ovviamente toglie Tonali e lascia in campo Kessié. Che demente maledetto.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Dicembre 2021)

"Speriamo di uscire dalla CL per puntare lo scudetto" cit.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2021)

entrano tutti tranne kalulu, niente, non lo vede proprio il povero pierre.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma cosa fanno a Milanello giocano a carte? Non corrono una cippa i nostri sembra la partita del cuore


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

il napoli continua a vincere camminando senza fare un'azione


----------



## kekkopot (19 Dicembre 2021)

Pensare che volevo andare allo stadio a vederla. Soldi ben risparmiati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Kalulu deve aver fatto qualcosa di molto grave.


Qualsiasi allenatore normale lo farebbe giocare il piu possibile. Giovane, talentuoso, di nostra proprieta.

Ma l'unico con la garanzia d'impiego é un giocatore che qualsiasi allenatore normale terrebbe ai limiti della rosa: Krunic.


----------



## Devil man (19 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma cosa fanno a Milanello giocano a carte? Non corrono una cippa i nostri sembra la partita del cuore


Se corrono troppo si rompono


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

chi se ne frega del coro per petagna, ebetino pardo


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma no santo Dio!


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’Inter di fatto non ha rivali.



Assolutamente. Ho sottovalutato il lavoro di Conte. Che sarà anche un figlio di buona donna ma sa allenare e vincere. Dopo aver iniziato il ciclo Juve mi sa che ha fatto nascere anche il ciclo Inda. Speriamo che restino i cinesi, perché se beccano una proprietà anche moderatamente ricca questi vincono almeno altri 2-3 scudetti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

castillejo preferito a maldini.
""ci puntano""

tonali fuori e caprone dentro..
i cambi di pioli...


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Bravi Ibra e Giroud comunque


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> castillejo preferito a maldini.
> ""ci puntano""
> 
> tonali fuori e caprone dentro..
> i cambi di pioli...


È un asino col patentino da allenatore.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Dicembre 2021)

Se vuoi vincere lo scudetto devi tirare fuori i soldi e prendere i campioni.. se vogliamo lottare per un posto CL, allora questa rosa va bene.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Bravi Ibra e Giroud comunque


75/76 anni in due.
Roba da barboni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

No ce ne va bene una.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Non facciamo un dribbling, non una iniziativa nulla. Siamo inermi


----------



## Solo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ho l'impressione che la recuperiamo proprio nel finale come con l'udinese... 

Ma il giudizio resterebbe sempre negativo.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo a 21, mi tocca sperare che la Juventus faccia un mercato stratosferico e torni a vincere.




Con quei conti dubito. Come detto se all’Inda arriva una proprietà con un po’ di soldi questi arrivano tranquillamente a 23-24 scudetti.


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

era buona Ibra, peccato non reattivo sul cross


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ibra sparati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Anche Ibra sta sbagliando tutto


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ibra è già il secondo pallone che lo coglie di sorpresa, e dai


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

spaventosa la precisione di Maignan al rinvio


----------



## Viulento (19 Dicembre 2021)

meglio i 3 punti al napoli, l'unica che ha qualche speranza di non far vincere la seconda stella agli schifosi.

a noi interessa solo competere per essere appetibili. eliott vuole cosi, e maldini e' d'accordo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Nemmeno in Eccellenza sto bidoni, compreso Ibra


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma cosa fanno a Milanello giocano a carte? Non corrono una cippa i nostri sembra la partita del cuore


Ma noi facciamo correre la palla....


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

dove la daiiiii, stavano due sul primo palo


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

Contro sto Napoli un delitto non vincere 3 a 0


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

che bidone dell'umido ibra.


----------



## diavolo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ibra non sa più stoppare un pallone


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ibra, Ibra, Ibra...cosa ti é successo? Fa male vederti cosi.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Dicembre 2021)

sta crisi sta durando un po troppo


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che bidone dell'umido ibra.


Tranquillo, sono pronto a scommettere che gli rinnovano il contratto.
L'anno prossimo avremo Giroud-Ibra -Belotti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

ahahahahaha Romagnoli, una tartaruga


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Non se ne salva uno stasera. Uno che raggiunga la sufficenza non c r


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se vuoi vincere lo scudetto devi tirare fuori i soldi e prendere i campioni.. se vogliamo lottare per un posto CL, allora questa rosa va bene.



Ora come ora temo anche per il posto in CL.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kalulu all'85'?


----------



## diavolo (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, sono pronto a scommettere che gli rinnovano il contratto.
> L'anno prossimo avremo Giroud-Ibra -Belotti.


Sommando i possibili gol non si arriverebbe in doppia cifra


----------



## honua (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma in tutto questo la funzione di Giroud quale è stata esattamente?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il sogno scudetto finisce oggi. 
Qualche infortunio di meno, qualche formazione scellerata in meno e forse si poteva continuare a sognare, ma l'andamento é troppo negativo. Non si vedono segnali di ripresa. Ogni volta che sembra di tornare qualcuno, escono due altri.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Paghiamo le bestialità estive sul mercato.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque mettere due punte per giocare a pallonate...
Mah siamo messi proprio male


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ora come ora temo anche per il posto in CL.


Se giochiamo sempre con questi si.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ora come ora temo anche per il posto in CL.


Sai che gliene frega? Tanto non spendono comunque.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

honua ha scritto:


> Ma in tutto questo la funzione di Giroud quale è stata esattamente?


Far fare a Rrahmani la figura di Koulibaly


----------



## diavolo (19 Dicembre 2021)

honua ha scritto:


> Ma in tutto questo la funzione di Giroud quale è stata esattamente?


Il modello per i maglioni a tema natalizio nello store.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ormai siamo in caduta libera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Per fortuna arriva la sosta natalizia, ancora una partitaccia ad Empoli e finisce lo strazio almeno due settimane


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

dai è fallo


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

Quanti errori tecnici ha fatto Ibra?


----------



## diavolo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kessieeee


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Kessieeeeee


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Vabbè almeno un punto, non ho nemmeno la forza di esultare


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

almeno il pari


----------



## kekkopot (19 Dicembre 2021)

L'unico che non doveva segnare


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

*Goooooolllllll*

*KEssieeee*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Temo un intervento del VAR su Giroud.


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Dicembre 2021)

Che tristezza questa squadra, senza Leao e Rebic non siamo nessuno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Andiamo a centrocampo, basta esultare


----------



## Solo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma guarda 'sti sfigati... Invece di prendere la palla e correre a centrocampo esultano sotto la curva manco fosse la finale di CL...


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque mettere due punte per giocare a pallonate...
> Mah siamo messi proprio male


è l'unico modo per creare qualcosa...

ecco lo stavo dicendo.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

Bisognava vincere, pareggio amarissimo

Ma ci sono ancora 3 minuti, su


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Vediamo cosa si inventano


----------



## Swaitak (19 Dicembre 2021)

il regalo di compleannooo


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo in caduta libera.


Io francamente sono esausto, ho l'impressione che non vinceremo mai più niente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma che ***** stanno guardando?


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma dai, siamo seri. Basta questi interventi ridicoli del var


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Giroud nemmeno si muove


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma cos'è sta roba?????


----------



## diavolo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma cosa ha visto sto cane


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma cosa fanno sti criminali


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Gol annullato

Ammazzati arbitro


----------



## raducioiu (19 Dicembre 2021)

Massa dovrebbe essere radiato


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma come si fa ad annullare un gol cosi..


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

come al var ?


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ci pensa Skienadritta ed Eleganza a farsi sentire contro sta vaccata dell'arbitro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Gol annullato assolutamente per niente


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Io non ho parole


----------



## kekkopot (19 Dicembre 2021)

Incredibile ahahahaha come fa ad essere fuorigico


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2021)

Giroud letteralmente immobile, non prova minimamente ad intervenire.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma che roba è???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh???????????????????


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

ma dai, date lo scudetto all'inda, che farsa


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

e che cosa vede ?


----------



## R41D3N (19 Dicembre 2021)

Andassero tutti a fanc....


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Giroud doveva scomparire in pratica, ridicoli


----------



## Swaitak (19 Dicembre 2021)

fecce schifose


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2021)

Questa è compensazione per la sfuriata di Gasperini.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

prendevate per il culo gasperson?

uguale uguale. karma.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Incredibile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ahah ma che è??


----------



## UDG (19 Dicembre 2021)

Dove sta il fuorigioco?


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

ritirate la squadra

che ostruzione ?
interviene così perchè è a terra e non può fare altro non per ostruzione


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma cosa doveva fare li a terra, è fermo santo dio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ladrata palese.

Ieri l'Atalanta. Oggi noi. Ma a quale squadra potrebbe far commodo un stop di entrambe? Chiedo per un amico


----------



## UDG (19 Dicembre 2021)

Questa è da comiccaaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Che furto pazzesco


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Io non capisco questo fuorigioco boh


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ladrata pazzesca.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## UDG (19 Dicembre 2021)

Come fa Giroud da terra con un uomo sopra a sposarsi dal fuorigioco


----------



## diavolo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ibra tanto ha finito la carriera, almeno prenda a sberle Massa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tra Bergamo ieri e oggi, è palese che l'obiettivo è avvicinare il quarto posto alla Juve


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

Praticamente Giroud doveva dissolversi.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Dicembre 2021)

Dai che ora ci pensa l'Infallibile a farsi sentire, tranquilli!


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ladrata palese.
> 
> Ieri l'Atalanta. Oggi noi. Ma a quale squadra potrebbe far commodo un stop di entrambe? Chiedo per un amico


Ma vaaaa,il sistema non esiste.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma perché è stato annullato il gol?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Dopo questa ho perso la voglia di vedere sto schifo.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ladrata palese.
> 
> Ieri l'Atalanta. Oggi noi. Ma a quale squadra potrebbe far commodo un stop di entrambe? Chiedo per un amico


Beh vabbè tanto non contiamo più nulla da anni in Lega, abbiamo una mummia come presidente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo osceni.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Dicembre 2021)

A fine partita l'innominabile prenderà l'arbitro per il bavero,ne sono certo.


----------



## folletto (19 Dicembre 2021)

Una roba a dir poco scandalosa


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

maldini si farà sentire nelle sedi opportune tranquilli


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Giusto epilogo


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il fuorigioco fischiatoci sul gol è da criminali.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ladrata palese.
> 
> Ieri l'Atalanta. Oggi noi. Ma a quale squadra potrebbe far commodo un stop di entrambe? Chiedo per un amico


Beh però alla Juve faceva più comodo un pareggio...


----------



## Simo98 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Come buttare nel cesso un campionato stagione 2


----------



## Viulento (19 Dicembre 2021)

il calcio italiano e' marcio fino al midollo.

si dovrebbe chiudere per sempre e guardare il calcio estero.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Perdere da questo Napoli è indecente, malissimo Pioli da 4 partite a questa parte 

Non può esserci solo la scusanza degli infortuni


----------



## Kaw (19 Dicembre 2021)

Questo è un furto colossale eh


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma perché è stato annullato il gol?


Fuorigioco di Giroud sdraiato con un giocatore del Napoli che gli impediva qualsiasi movimento.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> maldini si farà sentire nelle sedi opportune tranquilli



Ovviamente,si farà valere con la sua immancabile schiena dritta.


----------



## folletto (19 Dicembre 2021)

Vergogna


----------



## Walker (19 Dicembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Tra Bergamo ieri e oggi, è palese che l'obiettivo è avvicinare il quarto posto alla Juve


Allora sarebbe stato meglio togliere due punti al Napoli


----------



## elpacoderoma (19 Dicembre 2021)

Che furto clamoroso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Fuorigioco letteralmente inventato.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Abbiamo meritato di perdere.giusto così.


----------



## Walker (19 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque ladrata immonda


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2021)

ma che farsa è ? maddai.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Dicembre 2021)

"D0bb1am0 v1nceRe l0 scUd3tt0!1111!!!!11"


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh vabbè tanto non contiamo più nulla da anni in Lega, abbiamo una mummia come presidente.



Quando prendi Gazidis con Marotta libero, quando prendi Pioli con Conte a spasso è evidente che a vincere non ci pensi nemmeno un po’.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Dicembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Fuorigioco di Giroud sdraiato con un giocatore del Napoli che gli impediva qualsiasi movimento.



Appunto.. Oltretutto la tocca ancora il giocatore del Napoli la palla. 

Assurdo.


----------



## Solo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo ormai ben dentro il classico crollo da girone di ritorno di Pioli. Speriamo di sfangarla in qualche modo come lo scorso anno.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Partita scandalosa, nulla da dire.


----------



## UDG (19 Dicembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Praticamente Giroud doveva dissolversi.


Doveva teletrasportarsi da re kaio


----------



## R41D3N (19 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo riusciti a far segnare un gol al Napoli da calcio d'angolo. Al netto della ladrata finale io divento pazzo.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Dicembre 2021)

che quarzo grida spallucci


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo affondati.
È finita. 
Il Napoli stasera era RIDICOLO.


----------



## Prealpi (19 Dicembre 2021)

Pensavo di averle viste tutte


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Dicembre 2021)

Che ladrata ragazzi è dai tempi di muntari che non si vedeva na roba così


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Siamo ormai ben dentro il classico crollo da girone di ritorno di Pioli. Speriamo di sfangarla in qualche modo come lo scorso anno.



Non è vero,fino a 2 giorni fa mi hanno detto che il crollo del Milan era solo nella mia testa


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

mai visto un fuorigioco così


----------



## mabadi (19 Dicembre 2021)

arrestate Massa. Merita di essere messo ai domiciliari devono verificare tutte le telefonate avute nelle ultime sette giorni, devono controllare ogni coto corrente riferibile, Buona fede un ........ in galera sta gente,


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Alla fine meritavamo il pari.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Non esiste alcuna spiegazione. Giroud é fermo. FERMO. 

Massa scandaloso.


----------



## Walker (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> .


Ma perché dai dei caproni a tutti? In questi 3d e anche in quelli sul covid...e abbassare la cresta ogni tanto no?


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ennesimo furto arbitrale, scandalo scandalo scandalo.


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Premesso che questo fuorigioco è una rapina a mano armata da ergastolo, ma io mi sono rotta di vedere questo gioco brutto brutto. Questo non è il Milan.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non esiste alcuna spiegazione. Giroud é fermo. FERMO.
> 
> Massa scandaloso.


Fermo e pure per terra, fuorigioco davvero fantasioso.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

Errare è umano, perseverare è diabolico.
Modulo assurdo, andava già cambiato.
Infortuni assurdi, lo staff andava già cambiato.
Arbitraggio assurdo, bisognava già **********.
Ma va bene così.
Siamo primi.
Siamo secondi.
Siamo terzi.
E' arrivata la Juve.

Svegliatevi tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ora forse anche gli inguaribili ottimisti vedranno i problemi e gli errori.

Ah no, aspetta , è sfortuna .


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2021)

Io nemmeno mi arrabbio. Sono totalmente rassegnato, e a dirla tutta se sbagli formazione, se inizi a giocare dopo oltre un’ora pur essendo sotto dal quinto minuto non ti meriti nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il Napoli oggi le avrebbe prese con qualunque squadra con un attacco decente. Noi abbiamo delle punte indecenti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ma perché dai dei caproni a tutti? In questi 3d e anche in quelli sul covid...e abbassare la cresta ogni tanto no?


Dovrei essere un gallo per abbassarla  
Ma è una capra a mò di sgarbi,non è offensiva


----------



## kYMERA (19 Dicembre 2021)

Oggi smetto di guardare le partite. La mia stagione finisce qui. Andassero a quel paese tutto quanti. Dirigenza giocatori arbitri


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tralasciando la ladrata arbitrale, non riusciamo a battere il Napoli con le riserve delle riserve, Spalletti umilia per l'ennesima volta Pioli

Maignan 6
Florenzi 6,5
Tomori 6,5
Romagnoli 5
Tourè 4
Kessiè 5
Tonali 5
Messias 5
Krunic 5
Diaz 5
Ibrahimovic 4,5

Giroud 6
Bennacer 6
Saelemaekers 6,5
Castillejo 6
Kalulu 6

Pioli 3 detto da subito, il suo rinnovo è la pietra tombale sul Milan, un disastro


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

tranquilli ora berluscaroni furente in conferenza difenderà la società...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Dicembre 2021)

L'Inter contro sto Napoli avrebbe vinto tipo 3-0 stasera.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Dicembre 2021)

Chi dice che meritavamo di perdere sbaglia. Il pareggio era giusto. 

Milan e Napoli hanno fatto schifo. La differenza l'ha fatta l'arbitro ladrando.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma su Sky che si sono fumati che hanno detto che Ibrahimovic è tra i migliori in campo? LOL.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Zero speranze. Spalletti ce la incarterà


Cvd


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tralasciando la ladrata arbitrale, non riusciamo a battere il Napoli con le riserve delle riserve, Spalletti umilia per l'ennesima volta Pioli
> 
> Maignan 6
> Florenzi 6,5
> ...



Migliore Tomori,merita anche un 7.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quando prendi Gazidis con Marotta libero, quando prendi Pioli con Conte a spasso è evidente che a vincere non ci pensi nemmeno un po’.



Io ci aggiungerei quando prendi giampollo il maestro di calcio e non provi a prendere manco uno come Inzaghi...


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Qualcuno mi può spiegare il senso di Giroud calciatore?
Ancora non lo trovo .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ladrata che condiziona inevitabilmente i commenti in una partita che per 90 minuti abbiamo giocato alla Giampaolo.

Abbiamo fatto letteralmente cacare.
Ma poi stiamo qui ad arrabbiarci per un gioco truccato, quindi alla fine inutile farsi il sangue amaro.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ora forse anche gli inguaribili ottimisti vedranno i problemi e gli errori.
> 
> Ah no, aspetta , è sfortuna .


Sfrutteranno l'episodio del fuorigioco per evitare di parlare di quanto facciamo schifo da un mese e passa


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milan Roma del 6 gennaio diventa un crocevia fondamentale in ottica 4 posto. Perché per quanto alcuni ottimisti si ostinino a parlare di scudetto, quest’anno obiettivo sarà tornare in champions.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli oggi le avrebbe prese con qualunque squadra.



Fermati qua. È sufficiente.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Dietro facciamo schifo e davanti non segniamo manco con le mani ormai


----------



## folletto (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il VAR doveva servire a correggere gli errori e invece viene usato per altro, viva l’itaglia. Noi facciamo pena ma certe cose non sono accettabili


----------



## __king george__ (19 Dicembre 2021)

ok il gol annullato ma non è che tutte le volte possiamo evitare la sconfitta al novantesimo...mi sembra evidente che c'è qualcosa (eufemismo) che non va


----------



## jacky (19 Dicembre 2021)

Oggi il Napoli aveva una squadra imbarazzante.
Leggetela.
Abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta. Un tiro. Il Milan di Pioli è sempre e solo stato ripartenza e transizione.
Gioco zero o quasi
Gli allenatori bravi tatticamente ci limitano con poco


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sfrutteranno l'episodio del fuorigioco per evitare di parlare di quanto facciamo schifo da un mese e passa


Ce lo meritiamo quell'episodio perché siamo zero come peso politico.
Zero. 
Proprietà assente e insulsa, dirigenza alienata e lo stupro sul campo è quello che ci meritiamo.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Noi siamo scarsi ma quanti furti subiamo??


----------



## Love (19 Dicembre 2021)

se non recuperiamo i vari theo calabria leao rebic andrà sempre peggio...anzi recuperati questi io andrei di 424 con messias/saelem e leao ai lati di ibra e rebic...


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io nemmeno mi arrabbio. Sono totalmente rassegnato, e a dirla tutta se sbagli formazione, se inizi a giocare dopo oltre un’ora pur essendo sotto dal quinto minuto non ti meriti nulla.


90 minuti di applausi. 

fanno venire il latte alle ginocchia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Adesso però non nascondiamo una prestazione vergognosa dietro l episodio del finale. 

Qualcuno si prenda la responsabilità di questo scempio


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Partite così fanno venire la voglia di smettere di seguire il calcio.
1) Il Napoli non ha fatto niente per meritare
2) Rapina a mano armata dell'arbitro

Meglio gli sport dove chi merita vince


----------



## Milanoide (19 Dicembre 2021)

Non vi seguo nel considerare il Napoli osceno.
Dei nostri terrei solo Tonali, Tomori, Maignan, a parte questi firmerei per un cambio di maglia totale.
Che poi se il Napoli del profeta Spalletti è osceno come ce la si può prendere con Pioli? 
Ci sono responsabilità diffuse, ma Kessie e Bennacer hanno sostanzialmente smesso di giocare in questa stagione, per motivi a mio parere simili. (Soldi).
Mai pensato allo scudetto.
Basta equivoci sugli attaccanti.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2021)

a


fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma su Sky che si sono fumati che hanno detto che Ibrahimovic è tra i migliori in campo? LOL.


avrà regalato copie autografate del libro a tutto lo studio.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Partita scandalosa, nulla da dire.





kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oggi smetto di guardare le partite. La mia stagione finisce qui. Andassero a quel paese tutto quanti. Dirigenza giocatori arbitri


Anche io ho perso definitivamente la voglia. Si sono superati al VAR...è pazzesco cosa si sono andati ad inventare. Stasera non meritavamo la sconfitta. Detto questo, ora siamo in piena crisi. Appena hanno cominciato a parlare di scudetto ci siamo incartati con le nostre stesse mani. Fa male vederci in queste condizioni già a dicembre. Tutto ciò che può andar male sta andando anche peggio. La stagione sta prendendo una bruttissima piega.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Adesso però non nascondiamo una prestazione vergognosa dietro l episodio del finale.
> 
> Qualcuno si prenda la responsabilità di questo scempio


Per me abbiamo fatto male nell'ultimo passaggio.
Il Napoli ha fatto zero totale dopo quel gol del cavolo (ma nessuno che si piazza sul primo palo?)
Una sconfitta nettamente immeritata, non tanto perchè noi abbiamo fatto chissà cosa, ma perchè il Napoli è stato il nulla assoluto.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Partite così fanno venire la voglia di smettere di seguire il calcio.
> 1) Il Napoli non ha fatto niente per meritare
> 2) Rapina a mano armata dell'arbitro
> 
> Meglio gli sport dove chi merita vince


Il Milan è puntualmente penalizzato.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2021)

A 'sta girata smetto sul serio. Non posso gettare la mia vita in questo modo.

Commenterò solo nei threads che non riguardano il calcio.

D'altra parte, il sistema non esiste, ok, nemmeno il calcio esiste allora.

Detto questo, siamo finiti. Senza idee, senza voglia.

Basta Pioli, basta tutti.

Mi dispiace solo per Tonali, Maignan e Tomori, il resto è da buttare, salvo qualche ragazzo come Kalulu e Gabbia.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Prestazione che merita lo stesso voto del VAR. 
Ma quanto facciamo schifo? 
Ibra giocatore finito, può avere qualche colpo ma ha anche sbagliato di tutto. Incredibile, e magari lo vogliono pure rinnovare. 

Reparto trequarti che sta facendo ridere, senza Leao (e Rebic). Qua si sentono le gravi mancanze che non ha colmato la dirigenza.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Dicembre 2021)

Scrivete che Tourè è da serie B o C.
Per me oggi non è stato il peggiore.
Un paio hanno fatto peggio


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Prestazione che merita lo stesso voto del VAR.
> Ma quanto facciamo schifo?
> Ibra giocatore finito, può avere qualche colpo ma ha anche sbagliato di tutto. Incredibile, e magari lo vogliono pure rinnovare.
> 
> Reparto trequarti che sta facendo ridere, senza Leao (e Rebic). Qua si sentono le gravi mancanze che non ha colmato la dirigenza.


Abbiamo una rosa lunga.
A gennaio non entra nessuna.

Ahahahahahahahah

Non abbiamo sostituito nemmeno la turca! Rendiamocene conto...


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Scrivete che Tourè è da serie B o C.
> Per me oggi non è stato il peggiore.
> Un paio hanno fatto peggio


C'è stato di peggio... boh può essere.
Ma, ad oggi, è un artista di strada passato per caso.
Ha fatto 2 buoni cross glielo riconosco.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Questa partita dovrebbe far capire che bisogna fare qualsiasi sforzo per Vlahovic o un attaccante forte ma soprattutto GIOVANE


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una rosa lunga.
> A gennaio non entra nessuna.
> 
> Ahahahahahahahah
> ...


però i soldi per raddoppiare lo stipendio a pioli li hanno trovati. 

per cosa poi ? avevano paura che si dimettesse ? ma chi lo cerca questo ?


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ibra deve stare in panca 
Florenzi non male
Kessie pessimo
Pioli malissimo 
Tourè a parte l’occasione in cui é anticipato da Elmas non ha fatto male 

il Napoli ha giocato senza il miglior difensore,
Attaccante e trequartista 
Boh

Siamo senza benzina e non é possibile


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Dicembre 2021)

Male male malissimo…Pioli sta sbagliando tutto lo sbagliabile ultimamente..cinque minuti di Kalulu e abbiamo segnato, uno come Messias se non ha in fascia uno con gamba che si sovrappone non serve a niente..Diaz poi lo vede un cieco che è inutile senza il dinamismo di Rebic e Leao..sveglia


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 90 minuti di applausi.
> 
> fanno venire il latte alle ginocchia.



Ultimamente abbiamo vinto contro cadaveri come Genoa e Salernitana e pareggiato all’ultimo contro l’Udinese, per il resto uno scempio. 

Il Napoli stasera non ha fatto nulla di eccezionale, gli mancavano i migliori e veniva da prestazioni oscene. Eppure ci ha battuto. Così la champions la vediamo col binocolo.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Scrivete che Tourè è da serie B o C.
> Per me oggi non è stato il peggiore.
> Un paio hanno fatto peggio


concordo. 

e cmq se anche ci fosse stato theo sarebbe stato l'ectoplasma delle ultime partite, in linea con il resto della squadra d'altronde. 

siamo in uno stato pietoso, non facciamo uno scatto che sia uno.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Partita brutta da zero a zero.
Noi concediamo il solito errore clamoroso dopo 5 minuti, con il buco sul primo palo da calcio d'angolo...
Poi partita inguardabile e confusa di entrambe le squadre fino al furto finale.
Troppe assenze per tutte e due le squadre per aspettarsi una partita diversa.
Vediamo di recuperare i giocatori importanti seddiovuole e giochiamoci il girone di ritorno a questo punto. 
Momento difficile difficile ma ne verremo fuori.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Io mi sono rotto le palle di perdere SEMPRE in casa contro il Napoli, basta veramente.


----------



## giannigrenoli (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ci hanno rubato un punto


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non è vero,fino a 2 giorni fa mi hanno detto che il crollo del Milan era solo nella mia testa





JoKeR ha scritto:


> Errare è umano, perseverare è diabolico.
> Modulo assurdo, andava già cambiato.
> Infortuni assurdi, lo staff andava già cambiato.
> Arbitraggio assurdo, bisognava già **********.
> ...


Questo del" siamo primi" era molto gettonata.

Lo capivano anche i sassi che eravamo in picchiata. Adesso non siamo più primi cin buona pace.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Questo del" siamo primi" era molto gettonata.
> 
> Lo capivano anche i sassi che eravamo in picchiata. Adesso non siamo più primi cin buona pace.


Siamo terzi però.
Abbiamo fatto 100 punti negli ultimi segmenti e dove volevi arrivare se proprio tu dicevi che eravamo da settimo posto ad inizio anno peggio della Roma di mou e della Lazietta di Sarri?
Citazioni a caso ovviamente -
Il mercato estivo, al netto di tutto, è stato agghiacciante e ci hanno pure fatto la grazia di comprarci un portiere e riscattare Tomori/Tonali.


----------



## KingSheva (20 Dicembre 2021)

Si può dire tutto quello che si vuole ma se abbiamo difficoltà è per le troppe assenze e senza il furto non avremmo perso, date all'Inda lo scudetto dai, che la facciamo finita.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Siamo terzi però.
> Abbiamo fatto 100 punti negli ultimi segmenti e dove volevi arrivare se proprio tu dicevi che eravamo da settimo posto ad inizio anno peggio della Roma di mou e della Lazietta di Sarri?
> Citazioni a caso ovviamente -
> Il mercato estivo, al netto di tutto, è stato agghiacciante e ci hanno pure fatto la grazia di comprarci un portiere e riscattare Tomori/Tonali.


Le parole di Pioli ieri hanno sconcertato, ma come si fa a dire certe cose?

I segmentini lì fanno i perdenti, chi vince e sa di essere più forte non li fanno questi ragionamenti facci caso!!!

Quando la picchiata dura da 2 mesi il paziente è grave. E ripeto ,la nostra vera condanna e che per vincere dobbiamo andare a 100 se andiamo a 99 non li vinciamo.

Più o meno per all'Atalanta è la stessa cosa.

L'inter le partite le vince anche al60% semplicemente perché le partite lì può risolvere in qualsiasi momento con una palla inattiva, noi no.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Le parole di Pioli ieri hanno sconcertato, ma come si fa a dire certe cose?
> 
> I segmentini lì fanno i perdenti, chi vince e sa di essere più forte non li fanno questi ragionamenti facci caso!!!
> 
> ...


Anche noi le risolviamo su palla inattiva.
Degli avversari.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Si può dire tutto quello che si vuole ma se abbiamo difficoltà è per le troppe assenze e senza il furto non avremmo perso, date all'Inda lo scudetto dai, che la facciamo finita.



Ragazzo,è bastato così poco per piegare il tuo ottimismo


----------



## KingSheva (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ragazzo,è bastato così poco per piegare il tuo ottimismo


ieri non meritavamo di perdere ed è un dato di fatto, anzi abbiamo pareggiato e magari con la spinta del pubblico avremmo fatto il secondo


----------

